# The 10th Anniversary Tour Begins!



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

In the beginning there was a boxcar..... 





















It took a short hop on the Allegheny Valley behind #6 'Old Reliable'....






































It is now in transit to it's next stop: Dieseldude in NY, After that it will be going to Chuck N in Virginia. Anyone else wishing to participate simply has to do the following:
1. PM me your name and mailing address
2. When you receive the car, take a photo of it on your layout. (It has B'mann knuckles and hook n loops with it... but bread ties will work in a pinch)

3. Post the picture on this thread. 

4. Sign the car with your name, RR, and city 

5. Pay postage or hand deliver the car to the next MLS member on the list.

At the end of the tour the car will go to our gracious host Shad for him to keep.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik:



I'm looking forward to receiving it and getting it on its path around the world of MLS!!! 


Chuck N


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok...if this is the official thread for this operation, and if this operation takes until...say...late next spring, given all the destinations and all...then perhaps this thread should be pinned to the top of the page?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I think that it will stay near the top as there should be a new photo posted at least once every week or so.

Chuck N


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

If you subscribe to the topic it will email you when there is a new post. Its is a check box above the posting list for the topic

Paul Deis


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, the MLS car made it safe and sound to its first destination- The Iron Island R.R. in Buffalo, New York. Last year we built a very small test railroad and, after we gained some confidence, we decided to go big!! We started on the "Big Dig" in May of this year. We hauled in 40 yards of soil and tons of stone. All by wheel barrow (I need a vacation). The railroad is far from being complete (are they ever complete? I think not), however we did get all our track laid, complete with two tunnels, a very large trestle, a viaduct (vi not a chicken?), and a mountain with a waterfall into a pond. As you can see by the photos we don't have much else by way of buildings, bridges, people and such, but that will come in time. I tried to get some shots of the more "finished" looking areas. Use your imagination to fill in the rest!!!
























I definitely need more rocks around my waterfall......... I've got plenty of them in my head!!








Well, that concludes my portion of the tour. The car will now be sent to Chuck N in Virginia. If you are not yet on the sign up list to receive the car- you should be!!! Mik did a great job in it and it would look cool on your railroad.


-Kevin


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pix! Don't forget to sign it!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

This was a great idea. I'm really enjoying watching this tour. Well done gentlemen.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I received it today. Will get started later today or tomorrow.

Chuck N


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of pictures of the MLS car on the Clear Lake Lumber Co. track.
As soon as I know where it is going, I'll get it off to the next railroad.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks great, Chuck!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good. 

I sent you an email last night, check your junk folder! .... I think it goes to the Biblegrove RR next


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck brought it over today in a bit of a detour, and it got a chance to serve some industries on the Jackson and Burke.


The first stop was Matheson Textiles in Jackson where it unloaded some needed supplies for the largest factory on the railroad.









Salmons Produce had ordered some extra fruit crates and they were dropped here.











Miracle Chair Company was planning on shipping some furniture to the next railroad, and it was quickly loaded.











The last stop in Jackson was our newest industry, Mills Fuel. A few empty 55 gallon drums were unloaded. 











Train #2 then proceeded to Occoquan where it unloaded some crates at McCown Freight.









I'll take it back over to Chuck's on Wednesday where it can continue the saga.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat pictures. The detour was well worth it.

Chuck


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Have already expressed my interest.
Car would be passing through only.
Bridge connection only!
One question though: What if I don't have an
official name??


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By KCHahn on 16 Aug 2010 08:20 PM 
One question though: What if I don't have an
official name??



Then you simply put YOUR name (or user name if you prefer) and your town. 

If there is interest, we could probably send it to members in Canada as well, but I'm not sure on other overseas postage. The shippers seem to like to gouge over big boxes whether they are heavy or not.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mik

The anniversary car made a short journey across Northern VA to the IE&W Railway. Here is the car in a short D&RGW freight detouring over the IE&W.










Two more shots as the short freight awits brush clearing on the track from a recent storm 




















Note that I inserted our ZIP code to conserve some space. I imagine the car has a long trip ahead. The car will visit the railroad beloning to
Ron and Marie Brown [Steam In The Garden Magazine] tomorrow before heading on to the Bible Grove RR next week.

Regards


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Keith, after the car shows up on your railroad, bring it down to the TRR for a photo op here! 

Later, 

K


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

The car is starting look really good. I can't wait for it to make it to California. We should also run it at the Fairplex in November 

Paul Deis


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 19 Aug 2010 11:04 AM 
Mik

The anniversary car made a short journey across Northern VA to the IE&W Railway. Here is the car in a short D&RGW freight detouring over the IE&W....

The car will visit the railroad belonging to
Ron and Marie Brown [Steam In The Garden Magazine] tomorrow before heading on to the Bible Grove RR next week.

Regards


Wonderful! Wonderful! Wish I knew of an online map site where we could pin it's stops in order and calculate the miles travelled.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mik 

Assuming you are near Pittsburgh PA: 

1] Pittsburgh PA to Buffalo NY ==> 225 miles 
2] Buffalo NY to Herndon VA ==> 375 miles 
3] Herndon VA to Burke VA ==> 20 miles 
4] Burke VA to Purcellville VA ==> 45 miles 
5] Purcellville to Newark Valley NY ==> 315 miles 

By tomorrow afternoon your car will have traveled about 980 miles. 

Regards


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Looks like I just missed the car.. I'll be in Herndon, VA next week for work.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad:

It will be back in Herndon Monday morning. If you want to see it or add to it, I won't ship it off until later in the week. It'll be a little difficult to get a picture of it on your railroad, unless you are very good at Photoshop!!!


Chuck N


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Shad 

Maybe not!! After the 'side trip' to the Silo Falls [Ron Brown] I am returning it to Chuck N in Herndon so it can be shipped to the next person. 

Drop one of us a PM. Maybe we can get a batch of MLSers together with you for dinner in Herndon [ Dr Rivet, Chuck N, Mike O, Bigdude65, Bruce C ]. 

Regards


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim Very nice looking train. So you have electricity in your tracks too!
Mik. I know people who know people who can put points on a google earth map. I think all you need is gps coordinates. I don't know how to do it, but I have seen GPS trails plotted out on Google earth. 
Paul


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

with that many miles and more to come, everyone will need to inspect for hotboxes and cracked wheels! lol


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

MIK:

Here is a stab at the map. I put your point in as Pittsburgh. If you send me your town, I'll move the waypoint.


Does anybody know if excel files can be loaded into the MLS web space? If they can I can keep a table with the waypoint numbers, railroads, towns and distance, which I could update weekly. I can keep adding points to the map. Right now I'm printing the map, scanning as a JPEG which is then uploaded to my web space. If any one has a better idea, let me know.











Chuck N


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

You can create maps at Yahoo Maps, with multiple points. Customize to your liking. Then you can just post a link to the interactive map on MLS. User can zoom in/out, scroll around etc. Each location can be identified with text. I don't know if there is a limit to the number of points.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Paul B

Glad you like the consist. They are three other Delton cars that I have had for many years, all with lettering sets from Bill MacIntyre of Orrville OH. He passed away several years ago and have no idea what became of the terrific art work he did for his decals.











This reefer is an original "kitbash" by Bill and correctly represented the Hanrahan reefer with the ice bunker in the center and four doors.

This model pre-dates the "incorrect" standard LGB reefers by several years. 











Painted, lettered, and weathered by the late Shelton Owens who was very active in the Tidewater [VA] BTO in the 1980s and 1990s.











Another of Mr. Owens' models. The workmanship on the lettering is excellent on these two cars.

I thought these cars would make excellent companions for MLSX 2010.

Regards


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

There were several reasons I used a Delton car. 1. I got it cheap. 2. It was too big to play well with my other stuff anyway.and 3. We get around those opinionated 'All LGB (or Aristo or Bachmann) is junk' type discussions.







4. It's nice and sturdy to (hopefully) withstand the TLC of the shippers.


Being large is a plus..... it should hold 40 signatures easy. 



BTW, Slippery Rock is closer to Youngstown, Ohio than Pittsburgh


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Jim, Thanks for the up close photos of each car. The paint work on each of them is really unique and nicely done. I have a couple Delton cars, but they are just generic Santa Fe. I also really like the Rio Grande F1As, I don't own any yet, but am a huge Rio Grande fan. 
Thanks again for the pictures.
Paul


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a test on a log for the travel of the MLS car.






Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Owner Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 
Lumber Co. 



4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 7 




8 




9 




10 









Chuck N


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Current map:










Chuck N


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mik

MLSX 2010 visited the Silo Falls Scenic Railway belonging to Ron and Marie Brown on saturday during their annual fall Steam Up. In an effort to keep the car clean, she was pulled by a Warrior Run Lumber box cab diesel (Clem O'Jevich). A sway-backed coach of the Running Bear Lumber Co (the late Doug Smith) brought up the rear. In the first photo, that car awaits loading at the small station on the line. 





























The car has returned to Virginia from New York. After Shad has a chance to look at her, she is off to the next stop later in the week.

Regards


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

While the box car is still in the east we would be honored to get the opportunity to have it sent to the small town rr in canton ohio. Please let us know what we need to do for this to happen.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete:

Contact MIK who started this project and get your name on the list. From here in Virginia, it goes to Illinois and then to Michigan. After that I do not know the schedule.

MIK is the car master. Send him your contact information via a PM ( private message). If you haven't done it before, click on the "send message" under his username on the left side of his postings. Be sure to type in MIK in the send field. It doesn't automatically go to him if his user name isn't added. At least that is how I think it works it works.

Chuck N


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck thanks for the email. I sent him a pm i just hope i did it the proper way. Time will tell. We are taking the grand kids to cass tomorrow so we will not be home till late tuesday evening.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Well it,s time to get to bed.We need a good nights sleep to keep up with mike age 7 and hannah age 9 for two days on the road and going to cass.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete:

I never know if it really go out into the ether or not. I've solved that problem by adding my name to the send line. That way a copy comes back to me.

For the email used here on MLS I addressed the email as follows "MIK, Chuck N". This way it shows up in my inbox and I know it went out.


ChucK N


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Got Pete's PM and have responded..... I'm not online 24/7..... practice patience


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr Rivet and I had dinner this evening with Shad. Jim still had the MLS car with him from its trip to New York over the weekend. So, after dinner we showed the car to Shad.










I'm on Shad's right, Shad has the car and Dr. Rivet is on his left.


John I hope to get the car packed up tonight and in the mail tomorrow to you in Illinois.

Chuck N 


PS It was great to meet Shad. This site is great for meeting new people, especially those interested in trains.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The MLS car is on its way to the BobleGrove RR in Illinois.

Chuck N





Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 
Lumber Co. 



4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

updated map


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

*The car rolled in to my station today and I just could not wait to add my logo, city/state and shoot some pics!* 










*Then I just had to add it to the 1st group of cars over the JUST FINISHED trestle to Paradise Lake!*









*It's next stop is being confirmed and departure within a couple days..... Thank you for letting me participate! *


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I would think there would be more people on the tour between me and Michigan/Ohio!?!?!? 
Hello out there in the upper Midwest, wanna participate?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

This is an awesome Idea.. how do I get on the list?


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to get a layout going before I can even consider getting on the list.....I'm workign on it albeit slowly... and the car has passed me by at least twice now! 

Chas


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey Chas - Do you have a piece of track? This is a great reason for you to get started! regardless, just a picture of you holding the thing is fine!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

To get on the list PM me with your name and address. I'm trying to get all those in the 'snow belt' with outdoor layouts worked in while the weather is still nice...

It should start visiting the deeper south and southwest layouts around Halloween, then Florida and indoor layouts during the winter.... If that's OK with you guys. OTOH, if you have a special event, I'll TRY to get it there. 

--- And no, I haven't forgotten to pencil you in Chris so you can get it to Marty's on time. That's coming up in 3 weekends. (correct me if I'm wrong?)


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, Pm sent 
Chas


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All, 

I just received the car today (I was kind of wondering what was showing up on my doorstep!). I will put it on the track this week and post some pictures. 
By the way, where do I send it next? 

Rich


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I was just rummaging through my basement and found an undec 40ft boxcar that I forgot I had. If we run out of space on this car and there's still interest, I'll paint this baby up and have send it out to continue the circuit.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad!

Rich, PM with next stop sent. All depends upon timing who will be after that since it has an invitation to a party later this month.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

For those of you keeping track of the mileage and route of the MLS car. Here is the latest.














Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144  3 Clear Lake Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 
Lumber Co. 



4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 
RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 

Rich: if you can send me the name of your railroad I'll add it to the table.

Chuck


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Chuck, 
It is the C&RR Mountain Line. Thanks


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Distance from Cumulative
Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance
1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0
2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144
3 Clear Lake Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424
Lumber Co. 
4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441
5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcelville, Va. 54 495
6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723
return to Herndon, Va. 228 951
7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605
8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013

Corrected table.

Chuck N


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Any idea when it will make it to the west coast. I am on the list somewhere

Paul


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Due to time constraints, the next stop will be Chris Keiffer in Kansas, so it can get to Marty's on time. After that, I'll try to work in as many people in the snow belt before Halloween as I can..... Just as a reminder, when you guys ship it, please remember to insure it and/or get a tracking number. It didn't cost much, but it sure would be a shame for it to end up lost just to save someone a few pennies.... thanks!


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

Here are pictures from a sunny (finally) Jenison, MI of the car. Had to do some minor repair on the trucks and main post but it is now up and operational and running fine:

Enjoy:


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
I should be able to get the car out tomorrow and I will make sure it is insured and has a tracking number. Thanks for the opportunity to share in this event.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Um, anybody know where it *is*? Last I heard it was in Kansas, then went to Marty's..... Did it ever arrive back in NY?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

MIK i signed up for the car 22 aug and was just wondering if we are still on the list. I know it takes awhile to make all the stops. We live in canton ohio.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I, too, have been starting to wonder what happened to the traveling boxcar...is it still at Marty's?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It WAS at Marty's.... Chris Kieffer took it with him.


















It was supposed to go to either wchasr or Andre next. I'm just hoping somebody forgot to mail it, rather than Unreliable Package Smashers or the Postal noService lost it.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

No Problems, It's still here, I had to find a new box for it as the old one had been around the world one to many times. It will leave here by the end of the week headed to NY. 

Chris


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris:

If you will send me your town and railroad name, I'll add it to the mileage table and map? 


Chuck N


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Another excuse to get some track thrown down! WooHoo! 

Chas


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you to Chris for answering! At least it's safe.... and yes, boxes that long are rather hard to find. 

Pete, you are after Chas.... then it heads West, unless somebody else in the Northeast speaks up.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the latest routing. If some one decorated it before Marty got it and you are not on the list let me know!

When you get it please let me know so I can keep the list and map up to date.

Thanks.

ChuckN


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, If you want to be technical, Chris (UP9018) is in Marysville, KS.... So it went from his house to Marty's and back again. Makes no vevermind to me. 

Nick has kindly offered to chauffeur it amongst his members, so It will go there after Chas and before Pete to keep the transit times down. After that, it goes to Colorado, and New Mex -- after that the Pacific Northwest if we can beat the snows.... Probably Southern Cali AZ and the deep south after that. We have one request for Alaska come spring, does anyone in Canada want to join in the fun then?


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

SEND IT TO CALIFORNIA!!!

Menlo Park, California! To be exact. West Coast Needs some Love! BAGRS would love to see That!


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Since it will be back here in the western New York area it would be great to have it take a lap or two on my new railway! 
Can I be fit into the schedule? PLeeaaase??? 
Matt 
p.s. Chas if you don't have track down in time, come on up!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By leftyfretguy on 06 Oct 2010 04:23 PM 
Since it will be back here in the western New York area it would be great to have it take a lap or two on my new railway! 
Those who want to participate need to send me your addy as a private message to get on the list. I'm not so good at guessing.

Also, there seems to be something going on at a certain fairplex in Cali at the beginning of Nov.... we have to see if we can't work that in someway as well. Meanwhile the witch of November and old man Winter are both sneaking up on us....


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, 
Did you get my pm? Im not sure if I sent it properly. 
thanks, 
Matt


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Yeah, the Dragon River RR in New Mexico awaits it's arrival!!! 

Ed


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, got it!
All, we're still taking names. Especially for those in the sun belt and with indoor layouts for visits during the winter months. How about it Mikey? Greg? Rocky? want to join in?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Bump! Did it arrive in NY yet? I don't want to be a jerk here, but people are waiting, WINTER is coming soon, and it's been a MONTH since Marty's!


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Did i manage to make it to the list? 

Mik please Message me!!!! 

Thanks!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, 
Still waiting in W NY.... I have been watching for it but nothing so far? 

Chas


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas still waiting after you here in ohio. Chris said he would ship it around oct 8-9. It,s been11 days hope it did not get lost.


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Did I make the list? If so, Im still waiting here in Western New York as well. 
Matt


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

To all who are worried about being 'on the list', If you sent me a backchannel, you ARE... unfortunately there doesn't seem to be a CAR to send at the moment, so notifying you of WHEN is rather difficult. If somebody wants to drive to Kansas, beat on ol' Chris' door, and make sure the car hasn't gone to OZ in place of Toto, then please be my guest. If not, I guess we all need to wait........ because I only HAD the one car.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Car has been located........... Let's hope da weather holds for the next few weeks... 

Seems the box is getting a bit too ..... scruffy. Matt, Pete, Chas, any of you guys want to donate a new(er) carton to the cause? Please do.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well thankfully the car was found .....


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, 
Got several boxes I can donate to re-ship in. No problem. 

Chas


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, due to our unfortunate lost almost a month, I'm going to have to do some shuffling.... again! The car has been requested to be at the Fairplex in Cali Nov 6,7 for the Fall SWGRS... I'm still trying like crazy to get it from Kansas to NY this week --- CORRECTION, it just arrived in W NY.... but I' going to have to bump many of you back even further. Yes, I'm still trying to work in as many nawthun folks in as I can before the snows. If I should sound short, I'm a bit frustrated too. 



The best-laid schemes o' mice an 'men Gang aft agley, An'lea'e us nought but grief an' pain, For promis'd joy! (Robert Burns, To a Mouse -- as if you didn't guess)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

FYI - The SWGRS is *NEXT WEEKEND* folks! 

So given the mail transit time maybe it should go ASAP to whomever requested to take it to the show? Otherwise it will miss the show. If it does make the show, maybe go ahead and just let it roam the west coast and maybe the deep south after that until all those northern glaciers receed and the snows melts in the springtime. 

Sorry you guys in the NE but winter is upon us.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, It will be in the mail on Monday! 

Chas


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 29 Oct 2010 09:14 AM 
Vic, It will be in the mail on Monday! 

Chas 











Huuuuuuh??? I hope its going to the right person.

For the record I wasnt the one who requested to take it to the show, it should go to that person. Thats their right.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, meaning it will go out from here on Monday to whomever is supposed to be getting it to take to the show. Still waiting to hear from Matt to go run tomorrow in Buffalo. 

Chas


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

Chas, 
If you want to come up tomorrow, PLEASE do! I will pm you with my address or we could meet somewhere (niagara hobby). Please let me know when you get my pm 
Matt


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Chas for clarifying that


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Since the original requester had to work, it's going to visit Greg E on it's way to the show... If you ask nice Vic, maybe he'll hand it off to you Saturday afternoon to take home, then bring back on Sunday to go home with Paul ..... Since it will be over on that coast, it probably should go to Washington or Colorado after that.... unless it snows.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mik but I'm only going to do the show one day, havent decided which yet. Thats why i didnt sign up for the Fairplex run this time around.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the latest information I have on the MLS car. I know that it was sent to western New York, but I don't have any information for either the map or the table. 










Chuck


----------



## leftyfretguy (Jan 2, 2008)

The car was in North Tonawanda, NY yesterday. It was a blast! Chas brought the car up and it is clear that the car has been shipped alot. We got it moveable and it was very cool to watch it run on my humble little layout when it has been to places like Marty's and Ron Brown's and so many great places that I admire and wish to see in person. I also pulled out my portable pizza layout and let it go for a few laps on it. The layout is in the begining stages of construction but Im guessing this is the smallest layout it has been on so far. I believe the car is off to California now. Thanks for bringing it up Chas! 
Matt 
p.s. here is the video


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
Thanks so much for hosting! It was so much nicer to run on something established than on some track in my yard. First time I've steamed up in months and likely a year or more. Thanks for going out of your way to host us again! Both Dennis & I had a great time! So from Kansas to Allegany, NY to North Tonawanda, NY and off to CA now.

Chas


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

This updates where the car has been. When I gets to California would someone please let me know where it is along it path out there so I can keep up charting its movements.


Chuck N


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck you missed me! Allegany NY! 

Chas


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have added you if I had known where you lived. All I knew is that it was going to you, somewhere in western NY.

I'll take care of it later today or tomorrow.

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Up date on the route of the MLS car.

Remember, when you get it, please send me your:

1. Railroad name,

2. MLS user name,


3. City or town. 


Chuck N


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The latest trip of the car. 

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I added metal wheels, properly gauged, and put a set of the new Kadees on the trucks, using the same screw and hole as the bachmann couplers. I put the bachmann couplers in a baggie inside the car, so anyone who needs to swap out the couplers to be lower ones can do in 5 minutes with a Phillips screwdriver. 

Taking to the show tonight. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

latest car movement. Let me know where it goes from here.


Chuck N.





Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 
Lumber Co. 



4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 

Pomona, Ca 66 5902


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Picture from Fairplex:


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Great picture GREG,

Mr Bupp should be Thrilled..

You Betcha


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Everyone was pulling their own train, so I could not hitch it on one of theirs, sorry... 

Paul Deis has the car now... met him at the show, did the handoff. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

It,s been three days since last post any news on where the anniversary car is or it,s status.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I find it slightly amusing that the car went west to find more snow out there than we have right now. LOL! Of course not in Sunny So CA! 

Chas


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

If anybody has a holiday show or open house that they really want the car to be at, then they need to speak up soon. Inside and sun belt folks who are willing to host it during the coming winter months, please PM me with your information soon as well
I'm also still trying to get it to as many of our snow belt friends as I can while the weather holds. It still has lots of stops to make, so if you've not been contacted about when yet, or if you got bumped so it could get to a show, please don't get discouraged. Unfortunately, I'm only one man and I ain't gots no "S" on my shirt.... but more importantly, we only have one car, and it's at the tender mercies of the shippers.....


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

So it sounds like nobody knows the where abouts of the car.


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Send it to nor-cal! I'll be ready for it's northern California BAGRS division trip!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pete on 10 Nov 2010 08:04 PM 
So it sounds like nobody knows the where abouts of the car. 






Paul (curlyp) has it. Greg gave it to him last Sunday.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I have the car and will run it tomorrow and then ship it off


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Latest car movement.

Please let me know where it is going next so I can keep the table and map up to date.

Chuck N





Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 
Lumber Co. 



4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 
curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Has the car been shipped and to where? Just wondering.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought I was on the list somewhere, but its already heading northwards


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

MIK sent you my request to e-mail me but have not received your replay as yet. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Paging Mr Bupp, Paging Mr Bupp.............

I need the car back here in NY no later than Jan 20th 2011

Caaaapeesh...............


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, you're on the 'winter' list. We'll be backtracking thru So-Cal at some point when others have snow. Nick, I'll see what I can do. RJD, I'll be contacting you soon. 

Oh Paul, the natives are getting restless for an update!

As for where it's going next.... stay tuned.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

The folks back east have been waiting for the car for a while. The car went west for marty,s and the fairplex show. The car should come back east and go to the people that sighed up back in august, sept. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pete on 18 Nov 2010 07:16 AM 
The folks back east have been waiting for the car for a while. The car went west for marty,s and the fairplex show. The car should come back east and go to the people that sighed up back in august, sept. Just my opinion. 
Pete, some folks on the left coast signed up in July. My priorities are:
1. Special events
2. Snow belt before snow as much as possible

3. Short hops to keep the postage low 

4. Indoor and sun belt over winter
5. catch those missed in the snow belt in the spring 



Since it's on the left coast, it may end up in No. Cal., Washington, Colorado, etc. before it gets back to Ohio. It snows in those places too. I can understand your impatience. You were bumped because of the car spending 3 weeks idle looking for a box and not having a spare 5 days before a show date. You are still very high on the list. WHEN seems to depend more upon how long it stops at each place than the order at this point. Plus, figure that shipping ANYTHING around this time of year becomes a crapshoot on transit times. THAT'S why I can't tell anybody 'when'... I'm sorry, I really wish I could. Too much is simply beyond my control. In theory the car could visit 2 layouts per week. That obviously isn't happening. I'm hoping Paul updates us soon, and lets us know it was sent on. But it certainly isn't worth going to his house and beating him up over. I'd hoped to have it to you before turkey day, but...


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry for the delay everyone. My new employer sent me out of town for the last 1 1/2 weeks. The car will be shipped tomorrow to Colin John Camarillo in Menlo Park California. Pictures should also post tomorrow.


Paul Deis


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul, No problem, at least you have a job... that's a good something lately.


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Super Excited! Mik should I wait upon you to figure out where ill be sending it out from here once I get it? Thanks for the wonderful opportunity! Curlyp is there a tracking number you want to send me!? THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Latest progress of the car.

Chuck N





Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 
Lumber Co. 



4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 
curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

The MLS car visits the D&P Mountain Railroad, Paso Robles, CA
































Paul


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

I have allot to be thankful for! The 10th Anniversary Car has arrived at my house! It will join my family for thanksgiving and probably wont be shipped out till saturday. I will do my best to move it along so the others can get a run of the car! Thank you all and thanks Mik for the opportunity! 

Thanks paul for shipping it out! and I believe next up is Jon in Washington!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah, the northwest and the snow has cleared...is Oregon on the list soon?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been 2 weeks do we have an update?


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

I have it! Sorry! It will be on it's way today. I hate excuses but work and black Friday knocked me on my but.... I will be shipping it with 2 day air. Again my apologies


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Mik for the opportunity. Should be at Jons tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow Colin, that is a great video!


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Is there a list floating around where the car is scheduled to go in the next few months? 

ED


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ORD23 on 09 Dec 2010 04:03 AM 
Is there a list floating around where the car is scheduled to go in the next few months? 

ED 
In my head, more or less. I look at where it is, and try to figure the next 2 stops... I gave up on further than that. No sense trying to think weeks ahead as I could plan my butt off, but a single extended unplanned stay (and we've already had... 3? 4?) would just screw it up anyway. Everybody who has participated has done so on their own time and on their own dime. So we just continue to roll with the punches and try to muddle through and get it to everyone as fast as the car can go. If you are on the list, I'll get to you, and contact you about 2 stops ahead to see if it is a good time and if you are still interested. If you are not on the list, but want to be, send me a private message or e-mail. If somebody wants to send me a 2nd car to paint, that's fine too. I only had the one. And it's headed to Washington at the moment... I think.


All I have is a bunch of emails, and PM notifications in a subfile in my inbox with those who have events flagged. After it leaves somebody's house, I delete their name and address from the file to help keep my poor addled wits from sending it to them twice. It sounded like the easiest way, and has worked well enough all things considered. 


Also, I think most folks would (rightly) object to a printed list 'floating around' with their information on... especially during the holiday burglary season.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Mik, thank you for heading this up...


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm waiting for the car to emerge from one of these 'visits to Limbo' with some totally unknown decal on it...possibly one featuring Ctullhu....


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

That would probably be my decal ThinkerT. Thanks for the update Allen and I too agree with what Shad said. 

Ed


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

Crazy wet weather up here in the Pacific Northwest, but I caught a little break today and ran out and staged a photo. Too bad I can't Photoshop a summer-time scene..ah well. It was raining so hard this weekend I thought about sticking the car in front of the Christmas tree in the living room. Anyhow thanks for including someone with a very small layout!

Will be shipping on to the next person, who is also in NW. Hope to make it to shipping store tomorrow or next day. Fun idea, thanks for heading it up.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

White Deer RR:

If you can send me your town, I'll add the stop to the map and table recording the trip of the car.

Chuck N


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

Okay the car has left here (Vancouver, WA) headed south into Oregon. Easy one day trip, should arrive at the next gentleman's house tomorrow. Now I'm going to go back and peruse the photos, always enjoy seeing all of your efforts.


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

As an aside, if this had been a 1:1 freight car it could not have gotten here last week, because the BNSF tracks were closed by a mudslide about 3 miles from my house. It's wild when you're used to train noise and whistles, and then it's gone for a few days. Had to run the Lionel around a few times and blow its horn....;-)

Anyhow, freight traffic has resumed in Western Washington, and the MLS car will doubtless be on a truck going down the interstate to Oregon.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The latest travels of the MLS car.





Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 
Lumber Co. 



4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 











Chuck N


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Chuck, 
Thanks for doing the map. 
For those modeling Dispatchers and such I pondered how the routing might read before all the mergers and fallen flags. 
Unique to this car could be the visiting pikes time frame so that from blue dot 1 to bd2 Could have been '50s The Pennsy, bd2 - bd3 70s PennCentral - bd4. 1930s N and W- bd5, 2009 CN etc.... 
or.... 
Allegheny Valley> Pennsy > NYO 'n W> Iron Island> PennCent> Clear Lake........ 

Of course some pikes are land locked so a presumable portage road might be mentioned.... 

All it might take is for the folks to list their time frame and interchanges/ nearby RRs and a bit of route knowledge or different time RR maps. 

'Cause I can't say I've ever heard of the UPS RR!!! 

John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John: 

Keeping track of the route of the car is a lot of fun. I'm fortunate, in that when MIK first proposed it I thought it was a great idea and signed on early. As a part of this project, I'm learning more about my software.

The frustrating part is that sometimes it is like pulling teeth to get the information I need to keep the table and map going.


My only request is that when someone sends the car, they tell me either here or by PM where it is going, or where it has been.

Chuck N


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, the Willamette Vally had a nastly little tornado yesterday, fortunately well South of my RR, but several days of high gusty winds, heavy rain and falling branches have taken a toll on the pike. So the photos were staged while there was actually no preciptiation, as i watched the clouds gather on the horizon. First we have the car just spotted for loading at the Worthington Freight dock, and later sharing the siding with a Worthington and Randolph boxcar. The loaded car will be making its way to Ohio.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the timely update!

If anybody has a deft touch with matte fixative and wants to seal the signatures already on the car before they smudge worse, please let me know? It would be a shame to lose them!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I can do it when it arrives.

You know when i need it for

I will tune the whole car up

and make her run sweet...









By the way would you like to see it in A 100 consist or just running by it's self









I will also add our club logo to the car as well.........









I can sign it if you like.


I then know the car will be worth lots of $ after that........he he he

Then Shad wont have to sell the site to Rick cause he'l have plenty of $ in hand..........


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The car has made it to Oregon and will soon be winging it to Ohio. It looks like the car is heading into snow and cold. 


Here are the latest movements.





Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 
Lumber Co. 



4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 

Canton, Oh 2085 8928 











Where will it be when we hit 10,000 miles? I'll add Pete's railroad and user name when I get it.


Chuck N 


PS In this case I know who is getting it, but I won't add the owners name unless it is part of the RR name or the user name.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik thanks for the post hope i get it before this weekend our club is doing a train setup at the akron zoo. If i get it before this weekend i will take it with us to the zoo for some pictures. I will also take a couple of pictures on our layout snow and all. Temp tonight will be 12 degrees.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

As it has 2000 miles to travel...the only way, especially with Christmas Shipping in progress, would be to send it UPS Second Day Air, gets there by end of day Friday, for $51, or Next Day Air, gets there end of day Thursday for $81.00 
Personally those shipping costs are quite a bit more than the $17 for Ground service. Suggestions?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

See what the PO wants for priority? -- Otherwise he'll just have to get it a bit after Christmas.... Pete. If it doesn't get there in time, I'm really, really sorry.







You didn't say you had an event.... or else I forgot.









The only special events I have currently is Nick has something on Groundhog Day. If somebody wants to be able to cart it to Cabin Fever or Diamondhead in January or the ECLSTS in March --- or anyplace else, please speak up!


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

As I was one of the layouts the cars spent a few extra days at I would be willing to contribute $20 to help with postage to get it to the next layout in time for the show. Just tell me where to Paypal the money


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

UPS and PO are similar in cost to get there Friday, $50, not counting tracking, delivery confirmation etc. So i will send it UPS Second Day Air to get there Friday for the $50. Donations accepted via Paypal at [email protected]
I expect multiple photos on MLS of the car at the show







! 


Nick


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

$20 sent via paypal to [email protected]. It will show from DP Railroad


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik i did not expect the car to be here until after january. If it has not been shipped i do not expect anyone to spend extra money to get to me by this friday.Nick you do not need to spend the extra cash but if you do email me at [email protected] and we will talk.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik no need to say sorry you did not know about the show and i did not expect the car this soon. If the car arrives before this saturday i will take pictures of it at the christmas display at the zoo also will clear the snow on our layout and shoot a few shots. Thanks to everyone and have the best holiday and new year. Pete& Karen DiGiacomo


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

One more thing .Mik where is the car going to next? I will get it in the mail next week.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete... it's going to Rhode Island next... check your private messages.

Any volunteers for taking it along to Cabin Fever or Diamondhead? Or should I just send it elsewhere?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mik, 
I hope you are getting a priority fee! Soon that car will have more miliage than Santa flies in a night! 

Or maybe your game of darts could use a few pointers! A silly way to suggest closer groupings.... 

I hold no grudge and tho' I'm on the list, 'whenever' suits me fine. Has been curious tho', to see a flying boxcar pass over head! 

John


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

I would be more then happy to take the car to Diamonhead. 
I am planning to leave California on January 12th 
My emails [email protected] 

Matt


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik i just seen the email and where it is to go next my fault sorry.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just so we're all on the same page -- whatever page that is? 

Pete is a long hop because he was bumped way back in the beginning of November - so that we could get the car to the Fairplex in Pomona, Ca for the show there. At that time I promised him I would get it too him as soon as I could. I also promised myself I would do my darnedest to make certain that it was before Christmas! All I gotta say is, if it makes it there by Saturday, somebody better be leaving Santa a pitcher of beer and a stromboli instead of a lousy half glass of skim milk and a stale tollhouse cookie! 

Now, after our friend pete in Canton Ohio, it will go to dtetreault in Kingston, RI, then Bill C in Bridgeton NJ... If we have time we will catch a couple others mid-continent before around Jan 10 when it HAS to be gotten to cabforward in Cali to take it to the show in Diamondhead MS where he can easily pass it on, if someone else volunteers to take it from there. Then we'll catch as many folks in the sunbelt as we can before it HAS to be at Nick's in NY by Groundhog's Day for his event. Then we'll work on inside and sun belt layout folks throughout Feb before (hopefully) someone volunteers to take it to the ECLSTS in York, Pa. in mid-March......... 

Cornfuzled yet? Me too!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

The Short version, after checking at the local USPS and UPS for cost of getting there Saturday, ($100 plus), it is being shipped UPS ground, tracking number MMMGS60FAE8JJ
Do not send donations, any in route will be returned. Sorry about that, but the website estimators must be off.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By nkelsey on 16 Dec 2010 11:27 AM .... Sorry about that, but the website estimators must be off.

You mean the same UPS cost estimator that said shipping a loco from here to Cali was $17 ground, but when I got to the drop place they said I must have measured wrong (I didn't) because it was going to be $67???? Just a 'little' off -- either that or the drop centers are gouging folks because it's the holidays............. (BTW, the post office cost me $31 for that package for basically the same service) 


The ones fleabay uses are even worse. I really do think they low ball those on purpose.


You tried, that's all anyone can ask. Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

The "real"tracking number is 1Z5FX9270367315962


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Corrected table, no change in the map.

chuck 





Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 
Lumber Co. 



4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 
pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick i checked the tracking number and it did not work 1z5fx9270367315962.


----------



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

not intending to hijack this thread... but this has been done before with a n-scale car. was 'on tour' for 1300+ days.... read the full story here : http://www.scalerailsonline.com/top...hichpage=1


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik the anniversary car has arived today will get it on our layout sunday the 26 and take a few pictures and send it on it,s way. Great to see it .Everyone at MLS have a great holiday. The digiacomos pete & karen.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik i took some pictures today of the anniversary car and will be sending it out tomorrow. One problem my son tried to clean up some stuff on my computer. BIG problem he erased all my email addresses and other email stuff. Could you email me where the box car goes next. [email protected] thanks.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Dennis the anniversary car is on it,s way. Will ship it ups


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll keep an eye out for it.
Dennis


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

The car arrived in North Kingstown, RI today. Hopefully I can get some action shots this weekend after I clean off the 14" snowfall from Monday.
Dennis


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for the latest update.

Chuck 






Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 
Lumber Co. 



4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 
pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

May I suggest that the last place you might consider sending the car before its delivery--and not before mid-April--is the Farthest North Outdoor Model Railroad. At the moment my layout *still * holds that distinction. That will certainly add some miles--*and take some* time via parcel post (the only reasonably-economical way to send it and for me to return it). Just a thought.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a few pictures of the aniversary car on our layout.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry no video we run track power and it was 18 degrees. To cold to haul out the power. Happy new year to all.


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

A few shots from the NK&F Railroad.










































We have enjoyed having the Anniversary car visit the NK&F Railroad. Looking forward to seeing it on the next layout.

Dennis

p.s. MIK, I need to know where the car is going next.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

May I suggest that the last place you might consider sending the car before its delivery--and not before mid-April--is the Farthest North Outdoor Model Railroad. At the moment my layout still holds that distinction. That will certainly add some miles--and take some time via parcel post (the only reasonably-economical way to send it and for me to return it). Just a thought. 
Given my other projects, that time frame probably works best for me as well.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking at those pics its a good time to add a freindly reminder to add a shot of clear coat over your signatures or risk running ink in wet weather or getting finger smears on it. Shame if that happened.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, it's making a flying visit to NJ (I think) then to Granite Bay Ca so Mr Abreu can get it to Diamondhead.... If it hasn't been clear coated by then, did you want it after him?I think a couple folks used a regular felt tip, so it will need very light dusting coats.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, sure - if the snows are too deep back there and its ready to head this way again.


----------



## dtetreault (Jan 23, 2008)

The car has been shipped to NJ via USPS Priority Mail. It should arrive by Jan. 5. Bill C keep an eye out for it.

Thanks 
Dennis


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dennis, I'll be watching for it.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Latest update of the car movements.

Chuck N






Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 
Lumber Co. 



4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 
pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

The MLS car arrived from Rhode Island at my house in southern New Jersey today at noon local time with the packing and car in reasonable shape. I thought you would want to see how it travels so I took a shot as soon as I opened the box. About the only thing I noticed missing was a brake wheel but I didn't have time to find one in my junk box because I had to get it to the post office again for a very long trip to Granite Bay, California. It is due to arrive there, according to the USPS, by 3 pm Friday, January 7, so Matthew A., look for it. The trip from South Jersey to Northern California looks to be close to 2,500 miles. I have a tracking number to check on it.










After putting my name and MLS signature on it, I took it outside for a shot at Shady Dell Station with my USA S-4 and AC caboose, both in PRR livery. A week ago the station could not be seen under a foot of snow but it is 99 percent gone now.










My neighbor Ben came over to see what I was up to and I asked him to take a shot of me with the MLS car visiting. Just behind me is Niblock's Pork Store, and beyond that in red is my Cumberland Glass Works, both building projects completed on MLS during the last decade.

Even though the car is already on its way to the next stop, I'll be posting some more pictures as I get a chance.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow and thank you!.... I guess for once the timing was pretty good if the snow melted? Sorry you guys were rushed. If you want a second visit next summer, just let me know.....

I just realized, there are only 6 more names on the list right now.... if you have a sun belt or indoor layout, and would like a visit from the car this winter, PLEASE speak up!


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik and all, I took a closeup shot of each side of the car so you can see the signatures so far. Chuck, your map updates and stats are excellent.

A few more pictures to follow...


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill:

Thanks for the comment. I wish people would think about saying where it is going and who is getting it when they send it forward. This could be done in the thread or by sending me a PM. Sometimes it takes a little detective work to figure it all out.

Chuck


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, I believe Matthew Abreu's MLS user name is *cabforward* and he is Granite Bay, California. He will see that it gets to the steam-up in Diamondhead, Mississippi.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, thanks for the updated information. Here is the latest movement. Let me know when it makes it to Diamond Head.

Chuck







Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 
Lumber Co. 



4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 
pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Bill 
is the car in the mail to me? 
matt


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Bill 
is the car in the mail to me? 
matt


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

Bill 
You can ignore that post I got the tracking number. 
Am I supposed to give the car to somebody at diamondhead or ship it to somebody? 
Matt


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, according to my email from USPS, the car is already out of the post office near you for delivery. As to the next step, the way Mik did it for me was to send a personal message with instructions which showed up as a notification on my regular email account, and as a pop-up alerting me to check my MLS personal message account.

During its time in South Jersey the car also visited my Shady Dell Tramway, which is a shelf railway that I constructed as an MLS project some years back. The Mione (pronounced "My-Own") Hand Soap factory is a landmark in Gloucester County, New Jersey. I selectively compressed it into a flat of several layers less than an inch deep.












Over the years MLS has also allowed me occasionally to express my interest in art, so the car made a stop at the famous American Gothic house. Too bad the old farmer and hs spinster daughter did not come out for the photo. You were expecting Snookie from the Jersey Shore?










Finally, my trusty Porter brings the MLS car to the indoor version of Niblock's Pork Store, of Salem County NJ, another of my MLS projects both as a flat and full dimensional model. Too bad the car is not a reefer so it could stop for a load of the delicious sage-flavored sausage and some of Niblock's famous scrapple, a breakfast food we enjoy locally.

I enjoyed the visit of the car and wish it happy travels.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill:

Thanks for the sharp pictures of both sides. They are starting to fill up. It won't be long before the only empty space is on the ends.

I really like your background structures on your shelf RR.

Chuck N


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I put my pictures together into a little video. Maybe you will recognize the tune.

The USPS notified me that the car has been delivered in California. It took 26 hours -- not bad!


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

I received the car in California. It's ready for the trip to diamondhead. 
Matt


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

The music is from shaft the video from bill c ALL IS GOOD !!!!


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, the riff is remarkably similar to Shaft, but that isn't it. Think of something by the Temptations.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Dang I hear the chorus in my head and a cry for Moma and the phrase 'The City' popped into my feeble last 2 cells with the opening.... Nice presentation. 

Mik, you said there were only a few left on your list. Could you post them so those not on it can get aboard? 

I think I am, but some days I'm psychic and the rest psychotic.... 

John


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

On my list:
Nicky in NY - with a show right after groundhog's day


VSmith in Cali
ORD23 in NM
Totalwrecker in Az
KCHahn in Co
ThinkerT in Ak 


AND wigginsn in New Zealand, if somebody wants to spring for international postage. 


If you aren't on the list, but want to be, please contact me via private message. (Your address will be deleted as soon as you receive the car!) 

The only costs involved in participating is some time, a couple photos, and postage to the next person on the list.

Just a reminder, after it finishes it's journeys, the car goes to Shad to keep as a tangible 'Thank You' for everything he's done for US over the last 10 years. So don't be surprised if it turns up on the MLS table at a few train shows.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Bill C. on 08 Jan 2011 10:38 AM 
Pete, the riff is remarkably similar to Shaft, but that isn't it. Think of something by the Temptations.









Since I am a devout member of the "church of whatz happnin now!" Here Ya Goes! I was the 6th brother oh yeah!! Regal




YouTube - The Temptations Papa Was A Rolling Stone


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Blueregal, right you are! And our MLS car is a rolling stone too. 

PS -- I used to be able to bust a move like that too. More likely to bust a hip now.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

And the winner is the REGAL. My next guess was the back stabers and wrong again


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

The car made a stop in Nevada last night that is headed to Diamondhead, MS.

The crew dropped the car and left it on the bridge while they double headed to town for dinner.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm working on the assumption that the car will make it to Diamondhead.

Chuck





Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 
pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 


24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1890 14015


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Diamond head.. Awesome.. One day I'll get down there for the event..


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 17 Jan 2011 06:25 AM 
I'm working on the assumption that the car will make it to Diamondhead.

Chuck
















This is certainly an interesting way to view a sample distribution of the large-scale model railroad layouts involved in MLS. I see some large holes in this map. Not much in the southeast and much of the northern US from Michigan to east Washington remains unrepresented. Similarly, much of the western central area east of the Sierra Nevada Range seems to be a large void.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The Phoenix area got skipped by folks signing at the trainshow in Ca... it will be headed down Tucson way after the next couple of roads haul it. 

John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron:

I think that a lot of the visits have been dictated by shows. I may be wrong, but I think that a lot of the voids will be filled in. I believe that there are railroads in Colorado and Arizona that are expecting it. I think that it is going to be in New York for Nick S's event in early February. 


Chuck


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Between unscheduled layovers and immovable show dates my plans often don't last beyond a day.... 

After the Diamondhead show is Vic in Pasadena. Depending on how long it takes him to clear coat the existing signatures (thanks again for doing it!!!) It may or may not have time to make another stop before it has to be at Nick's by Groundhog's day. After that, Sun Belt until the ECLSTS (If anybody wants to volunteer to take it there? I'm doubtful we'll have the extra money again this year). Then more sunbelt and indoor layouts until Spring. 

One thing I've noticed, the mods and old guard don't seem to be in a very big hurry to participate. Maybe they're waiting so their names will be last and very prominent on the roof? 

Whataya say Steve? Jim? Deeewight? Mikey? The rest of you fine gentlemen... When would you like a visit from the travelling car?


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik; 

No railroad at present. That's why I bowed out. Don't know when I may be able to construct another one. For the time being, I just slap track down in the house or on the carport (weather permitting). BUT those two don't count as a railroad. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 18 Jan 2011 07:49 AM 
Mik; 

No railroad at present. That's why I bowed out. Don't know when I may be able to construct another one. For the time being, I just slap track down in the house or on the carport (weather permitting). BUT those two don't count as a railroad. 

Best, 
David Meashey 
David, You don't NEED to have a railroad to participate. Just take a pic of the car down at the local 1:1 rail line, scenic spot, train shop, coffee shop, or even simply in your hands. Then sign it. IMO, The more members names on it the better!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave Meashey on 18 Jan 2011 07:49 AM 
Mik; 

No railroad at present. That's why I bowed out. Don't know when I may be able to construct another one. For the time being, I just slap track down in the house or on the carport (weather permitting). BUT those two don't count as a railroad. 

Best, 
David Meashey 

OR you could do what I did. Find someone else locally and take teh car to their railroad. An excuse to spend a day of fellowship with a fellow Large Scale reailroader! Matt & I had a good day!

Chas


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well it did make the trip from Las Vegas Nevada (Vintage Rose Railroad) to Diamondhead.

Here is a picture of the car on the live steam track in the evening.









@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mark! Don't forget to sign it.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Added the stop in Las Vegas on the way to Diamondhead.

Chuck

Let me know when it gets to its next destination. 






Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 
pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038


----------



## cabforward (Feb 18, 2008)

The car made it back from dimonhead. It will be re-packed today for its short trip to Panadena Ca 
Matt


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt:

Anybody get any pictures of the car at Diamondhead?


Chuck 





Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 
pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Chuck 

See the 21 Jan 2011 10:34 AM post above. Show the car on one of the DH tracks at night. 

ICE tonight, tomorrow, and maybe Wednesday. I am teleworking.


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Allen, I will be dropping out of the tour. Please pass the car on to Totalwrecker as I believe he was scheduled to receive it after me. Thanks for allowing me the opportunity to partake in the tour. I am dropping out of this blog. Thanks again. If you still need those parts, LMK, you are more than welcomed to them at no charge. 

Cheers 
Ed


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Hopefully I'll be thawed out by then, tonight we're headed for a record Feb cold.... 15 (F) 

Sorry to see you go Ed. Be well. 

John


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By ORD23 on 03 Feb 2011 09:42 PM 
Allen, I will be dropping out of the tour. Please pass the car on to Totalwrecker as I believe he was scheduled to receive it after me. Thanks for allowing me the opportunity to partake in the tour. I am dropping out of this blog. Thanks again. If you still need those parts, LMK, you are more than welcomed to them at no charge. 

Cheers 
Ed 
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Please................

Grow up and grow a PR.........

Waaaaaaaaaaaaa Waaaaaaaaaaaaa Waaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

The Anniversery Carb has arrived, one last Hurrah for the "wedding cake" layout! 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/vsmith/MLS_Car01.JPG 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/vsmith/MLS_Car02.JPG 

http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/vsmith/MLS_Car03.JPG 

It arrived just in time before I planned to begin taking down the lowest level of the layout, it couldnt make it thru the tunnels but it could be pushede back and forth on the front of the layout. Gave it a shot of Clear Matte over the signatures. It will on its way to Totalwrecker by tommorow night.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 10 Feb 2011 11:41 PM 
The Anniversery Carb ....
it couldnt make it thru the tunnels...
Carb? I thought it was fuel injected!









That not fitting part might have had something to do with WHY I chose to send it all over the place instead of it staying here. That, and I got it for a song....


Thanks for sealing the siggies before they got smeared! I hadn't really thought about it until somebody mentioned it a while back.


Is there anybody; 1. in the sun belt or with an indoor layout who wants to have it visit in the next few weeks? and/or 2. Is going to the ECLSTS and has space and inclination to take it along? I'm doubting we'll have the $$ to go this year.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

This should update the movement through it's pending trip to southern Arizona. John, I recall form some earlier posts that you are located near Vail, AZ. If this is not correct, let me know and I'll change the table.

I'm getting a head start on this because Nancy and I will be driving west to Arizona next week.

Chuck





Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11  
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 
pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 










John, thanks for the update.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik thanks for starting this whole thing and we are glad to be part of it. Tha digiacomos canton ohio


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sure thing. 
Thanks for doing the chart/map. 
I look forward to hosting the Carb, although it's mostly low carb around here ha ha. Sorry Mr. Smith....I knows it was a typo. 

John


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 11 Feb 2011 09:23 AM 
Sure thing. 
Thanks for doing the chart/map. 
I look forward to hosting the Carb, although it's mostly low carb around here ha ha. Sorry Mr. Smith....I knows it was a typo. 

John













No problem guys, fuddle finger typing skills late at night, here FINALLY got the "insert image" tab in the reply column to WORK! Heres the pics!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking at the latest pictures of the car, I notice that there are some signatures on it that aren't on the table. If you are on the car, let me know where you signed it (Fairplex, Diamondhead, or at someones house) and I'll add you to the list under that location. I assume that Stan signed it at the Fairplex, but I won't put him in the table until I get some confirmation.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

The box is in town, too big for my rural route mailbox, so I'll pick er up at the Post Orifice tomorrow am..... 

John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John:

Have fun and take some pictures. 

Today, I sent in my application for tickets to the Tucson Garden Railway tour for March 12 and 13. Perhaps we will cross paths.



We'll be up in Sun city for a couple of months.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I begged him, I pleaded, I threatened.... all to no avail.
I said Play nice these are really nice guys, if you give them a chance....
He was muttering alias = ulteior motive, alias = ulterio......as he shuffled off

A I set up the picture taker, he muttered wan't much room.... but I'se gots me an idear....











I really didn't think he'd stoop so low....










I dang near fainted when I saw what he'd done...
Another mutter revealed he didn't recognise any of those roads...










Turns out it wan't permanent... that brat!






































Above the spur is leading to the new to be built yet car barn off the layout. Inside the curve to the left will be the Total Wreck mine complex. The track came from a little used spur.
A plank road will replace the lifted rails and horse drawn wagons will haul low grade ore to the smelter, down the old right of way.

It's been fun hosting the MLS Special 2010 edition.

John


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

John- Thats awesome!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks, dieseldude. I had fun! 

I glued a brakewheel on the staff and found a 'good enough for today' screw for the broken coupler. 

Anybody in the greater Tucson area that would like to host it? Otherwise I think it's headed towards Colo... eh Mik? 

John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John: 


Nice pictures. At first glance, I thought that you had wiped out 1/4 of the signatures. 


I hope that you can get some takers in the Tucson area and I really hope that I can add some names to the list, when it gets to Colorado, that I know from years ago. 


Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Originally I was going to do the whole side and I was considering holding the car for ransome, or take the signatures to the next Antiques Road show and see what I could get that way.... some pretty old names in the hobby... but I got lazy.... 

I do have a reputation to live down...to! "TotalWrecker(s) Ulterior Motive Lines" had a nice ring to it! 

No MLS boxcar was hurt during this shenanigan. 

Nobody has spoken up locally and Mik has sent me the next winner's name and addy. I'm an outlander and never joined the local group, too far to drive.... 

The car is headed north to Colorado after my visit to the dentist tomorrow am... going for the Marty look (no pics)... then pack it up and ship it out. 

John


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

John- Please..... no pictures after the dentist. I've seen the Marty look. I'm still having nightmares!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Aw Dude, what no pics of a lanced abcess? 
The Marty looks has been postponned until the horse sized anti-biotics knocks down a swollen bump... 
I know I know TMI! 

Also I won't make the mailing today, goes out tomorrow... 

John


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

We are still seeking more folks willing to participate. Especially sun belt and indoor folks for visits during the next two months. Dwight? JJ? JFrank? anybody? It's on it's way to Colorado. After that? Florida, I think, unless somebody in the Southwest speaks up in the next few days. 

All it costs you is a few minutes of your time to take a photo, and sign your name. And the about $10 postage to send the car on to it's next destination (If I can afford it, you can!). Nobody is gonna sell your personal info, and no salesman will call trying to sell you anything. You don't even really need a layout. Take a pic of you holding the car at a local landmark, instead. 


Again, the car goes to our gracious host Shad at the conclusion of the tour as a tangible "Thank You!" from those who have and continue to enjoy this forum. The more stops and signatures, the more he'll know how much his efforts are appreciated. (I'mma gonna stop right now, I'm starting to sound like a PBS pledge drive, either you want to participate or you don't. We have opening over the next few months if you do. Shad will get the car in July, one year from when it's journeys began, whether your name is on it or not.)


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Car to arrive in Colorado, about the same time as the chance for more snow!! 
Northern Colorado to get rain/snow this afternoon into tomorrow. 
Maybe something more sometime next week. 
Hope there's a decent day to at least get something set up temporarily, for photos! 
Guess we shall see what happens...!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Keith, 
Hang on to it as long as you need, there doesn't seem to be any rush of names to be added, heck, not many even open this thread anymore... 

My apologies, after the first run of anti-biotics, I thought I'd get some energy back, but this second round knocked me back down. After work, I've been napping for a couple of hours, instead of packaging... 

I absolutely promise it will go out Monday AM and I'll mail it from the city, instead of my town... hopefully the snow will be fresh and the air clear for you. 

John


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

I should see IF there's a way to bring, and run car, on DGRS - Denver Garden Railway Society - layout 
at the Denver GTE - Great Train Expo next weekend. 
They've usually got , I believe, about a 90 SQ Ft layout set up. 
Kevin might know more. I'll drop a note and see.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Alas, I will miss the GTE next weekend. The DGRS will be there, usually with something like a 100' x 100' or more display. 

Later, 

K


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I finally got my layout cleaned up a bit and ran some trains, now if I could get the 10 th 
anniversary car to my layout to run I would appreciate it. Who will I contact, my address 
Kenneth Allen 
5026 Lee Rd 430 
Smith Station, Al. 36877


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I finally got my layout cleaned up a bit and ran some trains, now if I could get the 10 th 
anniversary car to my layout to run I would appreciate it. Who will I contact, my address 
Kenneth Allen 
5026 Lee Rd 430 
Smith Station, Al. 36877 

Best thing to do is scroll up this thread to a Mik entry, send him a PM with your addy. He is the gentleman that set this up and sends out the next mailing address. 
I'm sure you will be included. 

John


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

That sounds aok, but how do I PM him. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Never mind, I got it, thanks. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Tour car arrived the other day.
Bringing SNOW with it!! Currently 14* with about 2" of snow on the ground!
And I'm heading to Denver in a little while, to help get set up for the Great Train Expo this weekend.
Maybe things will clear enough, so I can TRY to run trains on Monday and grab some photos.
Not sure how bad things are gonna be for the next couple of days.
I've heard cold and snow all weekend. Apparently, not too much accumulation though.
I may not have too much to offer, in photos, but I'm just glad I
could have the opportunity to participate!

More to come over the weekend.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

No way! I packed it full of sunshine! 
Sorry the weather turned on you. 
Have fun. 

John


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith, take it along. I'm sure there will be plenty of photo ops there. Unless you're going to be chasing your tail nonstop


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Car unpacked today and run. Before rain/snow show up!! 
Supposed to go downhill over the next 2-3 days, so I've heard. 
Will be repacking car and shipping out by Tuesday. 

Did have a couple of minor repairs to make. Nothing too serious! 
Loose door, and a coupler mounting screw half out. 

Need to find OK photo(s) and post later.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Keith:

I'd love to add you to the table and map, but when I Yahooed Keith Hahn I got about a half a dozen of you in northern Colorado. Are you in Loveland, Fort Collins, Denver, or Craig? Let me know and I'll up date the list and map.


Chuck


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

None of the above! 
I'm in Longmont. South of Loveland and North of Denver.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Keith.

Latest movement of the car.





Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 
pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 










Chuck N


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 07 Mar 2011 01:49 PM 









Chuck N 

I don't see ANYTHING from either the southeast OR northern Pacific NW (Washington-Idaho), or the northern mid-West yet. I realize there might be some winter-weather issues, but STILL . . . Where are THOSE members ?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The next stop is Florida

If they don't volunteer, we can't send it to them.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

And than to me in Smith Station Al. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By flats on 07 Mar 2011 03:11 PM 
And than to me in Smith Station Al. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere _
Wonderful. I look forward to seeing the pictures. _


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Car will be shipped out as soon as my back will let me move around without too much pain! 
Think I pulled a muscle in my lower back a while back, and aggravated it sometime Sunday night. 
Not sure when/where/how. All I know is, if I move just right, I darn near go down, due to intense pain!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I find it hard to believe that there isn't someone in the Denver area who wouldn't want to be part of this project and pick up the car to add their name and/or logo to it!! Not to mention helping Keith to get the car moving south.


Chuck N


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

I also find it somewhat disappointing. Would have been nice to grab 
a few photos from the DGRS layout at the Colorado RailRoad Museum. 
Guess there's not too many other folks in the northern Colorado/Denver 
area that are Forum members, or just not interested in participating. 
I enjoyed the opportunity to be part of this trip! And look forward to 
participating in another one, should one be planned sometime down the road. 

Keith


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Can report that car has just been shipped out! 
Leaves tonight, and should arrive next destination 
on Wednesday, according to P/O. 

Need to download photos and get them uploaded so I can post 
a couple, hopefully later tonight.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Can't wait to see it. Keith! I'm setting up some temporary track while the permanent right of way is in planning.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Anybody else in the sun belt interested? Car is currently in Alabama


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry MIK, but if you are talking about the car being at my layout 
I haven't seen it yet unless it is on it way. I thought the one that had it in Florida 
was going to let me know when it would be on it way to lookout for it. 
We have had a week of rain here and things are petty messy right now 
but supose to be nice in the next few days, and of course raining now. 
Will be glad when it arrives though so to give it a run over the railroad, and when 
it dose arrive I will let you all know. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh yes I forgot to say it would be nice if someone else here in the 
south would want to run it on their layout, I know I am going to enjoy 
it. There are a few on this forum that are here in the south, so lets here 
from you guys. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry for so many post on this, but I said that I would let everyone know 
when it arrived at my house. Was just delivered 30 mins ago. Inspected and in 
great shape. So when it stops raining here I will run and take pictures. 
Thanks for the privilege of running it on my layout. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok I have ran the boxcar on my layout and took some pictures that I will 
try to upload soon. Now where do I ship it too next. If no one that is bad. 
Ron Hill over in Mississippi would you not like to run it on your nice looking 
railroad. Anyone down here in the south or any where. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The latest movement of the MLS car. 





Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 
pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 1228 18605 











Chuck


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, you're missing a stop. TJH in Orlando was before flats.

Any more wild eyed southern boys wanna participate before it goes up nawth?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Nobody told me.

The last post I see is Keith (March 14) in Colorado and then Ken (March 31) in Alabama. I can't add stops that I don't see.


Chuck 





Distance from Cumulative  Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 
pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Kinda fitting it's stuck on th Road to Nowhere.... 
C'mon gents, there's plenty of room for more signatures! 

John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, Where are the pictures? The last ones were at John's in Vail, Arizona. 

I'm sorry, if I'm in a [email protected] mood tonight, but we are doing this to have a car for Shad and for the rest of us like to see where it has been. As Marty say send pictures. Pictures are the BEEF in this experience. It also helps me to keep track of the movements. 


Chuck


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

If you can get it to me by Saturday afternoon

I will run it at the show Sunday, Allens


got the info..................


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok Nick the 10 anniversary boxcar is on it's way, they said it would be there by Saturday. 
Pictures please, I will get my up as soon as I can figure out how. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks Ken...............


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry to say this but I tryed to upload my pictures to my web page and kept getting an 500 error. 
Chuck N was good enough for me to mail the pictures to him so maybe they will be up by the weekend. 
Don't know why I don't have a web page. Anyway thanks for your patience. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken

Go check out the video on how to upload and include pictures in your replies in the MLS - FAQ

Q2. As a 1st Class Member; How do I 'Include Pictures' in my posted replies?[/b]


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

SteveC, I went to members, to first class, than to web page, it had to upload pictures or what ever, 
I uploaded 3 pictures, waiting around 3 minutes, than after upload I got an 500 error each time, so I figer 
that I don't have any web page or something is wrong with the site. Do I have to download the ftp program 
to upload the pictures, I though the site had that. What a waste of time just to upload pictures. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ken,

This is how i upload pictures, Reply to a post or start a new one,

In the tool bar of that post there is a square box with a pencil in it

next to the smile face. 


Hit that it will give you a new box and in that box says upload button 


that will take you rite to your computer, click on picture you want


Then hit upload button and wait till it says sucessful then in the 


bottom of the same box, click insert and your done. 


Make sure you resize your photo in your computer before starting....................


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I had Flats send me some of his pictures. I resized one of them and here it is. We are still working on his problem. The problem could be that his file was too big for some filter somewhere in the system.


Chuck

Nice looking bridge.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Too big is definitely a problem, I got an error just the other day when I tried to upload the original instead of the resized for MLS piccie. 
I use a free version of Faststone viewer to edit, there is a resize box with 600 x 800 pixels format. I use that. 

John


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By flats on 08 Apr 2011 08:02 AM 
SteveC, I went to members, to first class, than to web page, it had to upload pictures or what ever, 
I uploaded 3 pictures, waiting around 3 minutes, than after upload I got an 500 error each time, so I figer 
that I don't have any web page or something is wrong with the site. Do I have to download the ftp program 
to upload the pictures, I though the site had that. What a waste of time just to upload pictures. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere Ken

Did you click the link in my previous posted reply and watch the video that's attached to FAQ - Question #2[/b]?


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

SteveC, sorry I didn't, that helped quite a bit, more clear now, thanks 
for sending me to the right one. I will let Chuck upload the photos though. 
I have already sent him the pictures. Thanks every one for all the help you 
have been sending my way, I'll get it eventuality, I hope. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By flats on 08 Apr 2011 10:48 AM 
SteveC, sorry I didn't, that helped quite a bit, more clear now, thanks 
for sending me to the right one. I will let Chuck upload the photos though. 
I have already sent him the pictures. Thanks every one for all the help you 
have been sending my way, I'll get it eventuality, I hope. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere Ken

No problem, just go to the Forum Bugs and Testing forum and either create a new topic or use one of the existing ones and add a reply. Then play around till you get the feel of it, it really isn't all that hard. And although the video doesn't mention it you can upload multiple image files via the "Insert Image" dialog. Also, you don't have to make a thumbnail image and link it to the original, you can just change the value in the "Width:" field and cause the image to meet the new 800 pixel width restriction (i.e. the 640 x 480 mentioned in the video is out dated).


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, since you're here, would you like to schedule a turn hosting the car? We have openings


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik

Thank you for the offer, but no I'll have to pass.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken:

I can really only do that one. We are traveling and I have a limited amount of data that I can send and receive in a month. Your files are really large and would significantly eat into my allotment and it gets very expensive if we exceed our limit.


I think that we have established that it is file size and when you reduce your pictures you shouldn't have any more problems.

Chuck


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

As soon as I can get media card with photos, I ca
resize and upload photo(s) of car while it was here in Colorado. 

If not for [email protected]#$% major knee pain this time........I'd be working 

on a number of other small projects right now.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 08 Apr 2011 09:03 AM 
I had Flats send me some of his pictures. I resized one of them and here it is. We are still working on his problem. The problem could be that his file was too big for some filter somewhere in the system.


Chuck

Nice looking bridge. 











Very impressive trestle. Makes for a nice shot of the 10th Anniversary car.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you Chuck for the one you did, now would some one else here volunteer to resize my photo 
so they can be posted. I have no meen of resizing them. Stupid me did not realize that my camera was 
set on high revolution. I will be sure to set on low next time. Any help here would sure be appreciated. 
Thanks to all for your help, and thanks again Chuck. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken,

Just do a Google search for FREE software to do photo resizing for you. It's no big deal. 

Here is one I found right away. http://download.cnet.com/Free-Pictu...97789.html

When I did a search, I found a great many to download. I found the one above from CNET, a reputable site from which to download safely.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken:

Check the software that came with your camera. Every digital camera I have ever had comes with image processing software. Either "Photo Impression" or a beginners version of "Photoshop" has come with my cameras. 


I'm glad that I was able to help. When I get back to Virginia in about three weeks I'll have unlimited downloads. If you haven't solved the problem by then, I'll be able to do it.

Chuck


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Although my layout is in its virgin stages, I'll host the car for us upper mid-west people. I'd hate to see it criss-cross over us without a stop. I'll send you a PM mik.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ken, 
I sent you a pm w/ my email, I'll resize and return 'em to you for posting. 

John


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Thank you John, they are on their way, download a program and having a little problem 
with it. Thanks again 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe the point that is getting missed, is there are TWO "sizes"... 

the physical size, like 800 x 600, and the size in the number of bytes of storage... 

That picture above is 228,000 bytes, that is BIG.... if you "resize" it to DISPLAY smaller, it's STILL the same "size" in terms of space. Notice that making it "smaller" in physical size did NOTHING to reduce the "storage size". 

This is a common problem, not usually explained, because the "quickie" softwares don't usually make you aware of BOTH "sizes".... as much as everyone wants "just make it easy, I don't want to know all the details" it's these details that are hanging you up.. 

So when you "resize" a picture, you want to be aware of BOTH of these "sizes"... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

On the Faststone program (free download) I use there are 3 ways to custom reduce the size and one marked Standard 800 x 600 pixels.. that's the one that reduces bytes as well as size. 

It's very easy to use, open a pic and right click on it and then edit and resize, standard, ok and save as.... 
I tend to crop and adjust color and temp as needed first before sizing to keep the subject as large as I can in the smaller frame. 

Raining today so I don't mind assisting... 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ken, 
mailbox is open...I'm still waiting. 

Go easy on yourself, nothing wrong with high resolution pics, I only devalue my camera setting depending on my storage space vs. time between downloading the booty. The higher the original file the better, just send one smaller to MLS. After cropping it's nice to have the details when the pic refills the frame. 

John


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I resized my pistures using Microsoft Word 2011 (maybe it was 2010??), anyways I could pull up the original photo and click to display it on a website which reduced the memory the pic used and the size. Was pretty simple, not sure if older versions of Word will do that.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Not hearing anything to the contrary, I am assuming that the car made it to Nick's in New York.

Chuck 






Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 
pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296 30 
Nicholas Savagty Poughkeepsie, NY 882 20178


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick sent a message through another member. It didn't arrive in time for the show, and now he's in hospital..... so it's still at the Post Office.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I never got the pics to resize for Ken (flats).... I hope our helpful insights didn't burn him out. 

John


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Ok I am going to try to upload some pictures that Chuck resides for me.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Cannot believe that I did that, enjoy. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice photos and really nice railroad Ken.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken:

I'm glad that it finally worked for you. Once you get the size down it really works quite simply.

Chuck


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes Chuck they did and I want to thank you very much for resizing them 
for me. I had for some reason a problem downloading them to my computer 
but it was not from your end, it was att email. Had to wait 3 days to get to 
finally get them downloaded. Don"t care to much for their service. Thanks again 
for your help Chuck. Thanks Gary, had a few hard days getting it in shape. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anybody heard from Nicky?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Greg E. reported he is in a hospital recovering from a severe bout of pneumonia... no word of his release date. 

John


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I will be opening it today Mik, As soon as i can use my fingers correctly again i will tag it, take a photo and ship it on. The address you sent me in a PM is the next address correct ?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The addy you have will work fine Nick. Thank you for participating.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Nicky, what's going on?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick is back in the hospital, 5 fractured ribs from coughing, still sick, in fact even worse. New hospital and new doctors. Hope that does the trick. Been over 2 months, kinda shakes your faith in modern medicine. 

I'll try to get him on the blower.. 

Greg


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 21 Jun 2011 11:24 AM 
Oh Nicky, what's going on? 

Mik theres a real Real REAL bad chest cold virus going around this season, and flu shots dont protect against it. Looks like Nick got it and it progressed to pnuemonia from the sounds of it. This one is the nastiest thing I've seen in years. A co-worker also ended up in the hospital with pnuemonia, he also coughed so bad he broke a rib. I had it bad too, got a scratchy throat, day later I thought I was going to cough up a lung, worst part lasted about a week then gradually tapered off, but the nasty thing is that it JUST WONT GO AWAY. Went to the docs, they said its a cold, get over it. well I got sick two months ago, and I still cough every now and then, my wife is going onto week 3 of it, but it doesnt seam to be affecting her like it did me. If you see someone coughing like they have a cold, turn around and get as far from them as you can! Thats my best advice.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

The Pittsburgh Limestone Railway receives it's first revenue service ! 

With the line just in it's infancy, they have been contracted to transfer the MLS 10th Anniversary car from the Hudson Valley Rail Society to the Deadwood and Black Hills Western through it interchanges with them. Things wen well on the very few miles of track the line has down now and the car was made it across the line successfully. The PL RW was so under the gun, they had to create a makeshift caboose on a borrowed flat car. So without further ado here is the footage of the event.... 











And some video:


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It is nice to see the car is back on the road.

Chuck N 






Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013  9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 
pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296 30 
Nicholas Savagty Poughkeepsie, NY 882 20178 31 Pittsburgh Limestone Railway Nutz-n-Bolts Pittsburgh, Pa 328 20506


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

The MLS2010 car made a revenue stop on the Deadwood, Black Hills & Western, head offices located outside Keystone, SD.










We see the car has been picked up at the interchange and placed in a mixed train headed to town.


Before the car was sent for transfer to the SCRR, management decided to have it do a passby of our local famous monument. 



















On to the next stop.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Jake great shot of the car and the best national monument in the nation. Mt rushmore awsome.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Jake, Nicely handled ! You have done the 10th anniversary car a great service.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Well in 10 days the car will have been on the road for a year. HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!





Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 
pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296 30 
Nicholas Savagty Poughkeepsie, NY 882 20178 31 Pittsburgh Limestone Railway Nutz-n-Bolts Pittsburgh, Pa 328 20506 32 Deadwood & black Hills Western Jake3404 Hayward, SD 1214 21720 











Chuck

Where to next?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Where next? Alaska! 

Should be 2 stops there. 

After that? If somebody wants to spring for postage, it could go to New Zealand..... 

I'm getting low on names. If you want on the list, time to speak up!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

FANTASTIC, I was hoping that it would get up north before winter sets in.

Chuck


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooops, slight change ... It's going to Nebraska THEN Alaska 

Then.....? 

It's not yet been to Texas, or the Carolinas, or New Mexico, or Tennessee, or Canada, or.... well, lots of places...... Doesn't anyone else want to participate? 
Again, all it costs is a little time, a couple photos, and postage to the next stop. And when it's done it goes to Shad as a gift as a token of appreciation for allowing us to play in his playpen.

The Brits have sent their traveling car almost halfway across the world so far. 
http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/tm.aspx?m=69299 

We COULD show them up, if we (as a group) decide we want to.....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The MLS car made it to Nebraska on a hot and steamy day. It was switched into a new train that was forming up on a siding in my yard.








I signed in the lower left corner.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks great Jerry! I hope you sent it out with a coat for it's next stop!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, the traveling boxcar finally made it here to the currently unfrozen wilderness of Alaska. 

I put my blurry mark on it (sharpie wasn't as sharp as I'd thought) and snapped a few pics with my substandard and failing digital camera on the portions of the layout that are not utter disaster zones. I'll have to send those pics to somebody who can actually post them. 

Should be back on its way again in a few days...hopefully Blackburn checks his mail...and hopefully the address I have for him is good.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik,

I live in western North Carolina and would be happy to participate. A visit here would help fill in a big gap.

Doc


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Thinker, You can send me the photos, and I'll post em. Check your PM I send you my email address. Of course I can't let an opportunity go by for plugging a good reason to become a first class member of a great site.









Docwats, Thanks for stepping up! It's pretty neat to hold that car in your hands knowing it's been to all these great places. Have fun with it!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry:

Sorry I missed your pictures of the car and adding you to the table. I was out of town when you posted them and I didn't have access to MLS for about a week. 



Here are the latest movements of the car, Nebraska and Alaska.


ThinkerT: 

If your RR has a name let me know and I'll add it to the table.

Chuck






Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836  14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 
pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296 30 
Nicholas Savagty Poughkeepsie, NY 882 20178 31 Pittsburgh Limestone Railway Nutz-n-Bolts Pittsburgh, Pa 328 20506 32 Deadwood & black Hills Western Jake3404 Hayward, SD 1214 21720 33 Ths Spring Creek RR Jerry Barnes Lexington, NE 280 22000 34 
Thinker T Kenai, AK 2545 24545


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck - For working purposes, I refer to my line as the 'North Pole and Southern' - mostly because that is what the 
first large scale train set I picked up was called. (Real hard to find info about the proto-type for some reason). 

Randy - I recieved your PM. I'm going to try to snap another pic or two of the car tonight before sending it on its way tomorrow. 
Thus far, the pics are not that good, but maybe you can find a couple that are worthwhile. You should get the pics tonight.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

_I see that MLS box car is inching ever closer to the Copper Valley in interior Alaska. Looks like it just might make it ahead of our first snowfall, too ! Somehow I thought I was going to be seeing it in late spring, however. Whatever happened ? _


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 18 Aug 2011 06:51 PM 
_.... Somehow I thought I was going to be seeing it in late spring, however. Whatever happened ? _ 
Nicky got real sicky.... and the car hung around his place like a get well card


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nick got real sick just as it was shipped to him, car was a second priority then.... others were dodging weather and forgetfulness, I reckon 
If you can snowshoe out to Cicely we'd be right proud to have her portrait taken there! 

John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thinker T:

Thanks for the name of your RR.


Chuck 


PS: Looking forward to pictures. Nancy and I were out on the Kenai Peninsula in 1995. You live in a truly beautiful part of the country. We got out as far as Homer. I then had a week out on Kodiak chasing Silvers. The bears were cool too.





Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 
pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296 30 
Nicholas Savagty Poughkeepsie, NY 882 20178 31 Pittsburgh Limestone Railway Nutz-n-Bolts Pittsburgh, Pa 328 20506 32 Deadwood & black Hills Western Jake3404 Hayward, SD 1214 21720 33 Ths Spring Creek RR Jerry Barnes Lexington, NE 280 22000 34 North Pole and Southern Thinker T Kenai, AK 2545 24545


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 17 Aug 2011 09:05 PM 
Well, the traveling boxcar finally made it here to the currently unfrozen wilderness of Alaska. 

I put my blurry mark on it (sharpie wasn't as sharp as I'd thought) and snapped a few pics with my substandard and failing digital camera on the portions of the layout that are not utter disaster zones. I'll have to send those pics to somebody who can actually post them. 

Should be back on its way again in a few days...hopefully Blackburn checks his mail...*and hopefully the address I have for him is good. *
I assume you used: 

*Mr. Blackburn49 *
*c/o Ruth Ann Miller's General Store*
*Cicely, AK 99729*


Right ?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I assume you used: 

Mr. Blackburn49 
c/o Ruth Ann Miller's General Store 
Cicely, AK 99729 



Eeeeeppp! Should I of? 

Hopefully you still got the PO Box. I intend to address it tonight and send it on its way tomorrow. 
PLEASE PM me if your mailing address has changed from what you gave Mic (I work for the postal 
service and some of the address messes we have to sort through on a daily basis are real pains to 
figure out.) 

That said...that traveling boxcar is traveling in one absolutely awsome box!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mr. Blackburn was making a funny.... He has a model of the TV town Cicely on his pike 'cause he's fond of his Northern Exposure.... 

Use Mik's provide address... 

John


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Mr. Blackburn was making a funny.... He has a model of the TV town Cicely on his pike 'cause he's fond of his Northern Exposure.... 



Whew!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck we did not add our rr name and if you could add it to our name. The name of our rr is smalltown rr. The name came from what my grandfarther called his layout. Thanks pete and karen digiacomo canton ohio.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi guys,

Here are the pictures of the car at ThinkerT's North Pole and Southern railroad. I like the integration of the slot car track. Thanks for the complements on the box too. I design boxes for a living so when I saw the deplorable shape of the one it arrived in, I thought a new one might be in order.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy, 
Was it still going around in the old LGB carton I shipped it out in? 

Chas


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah it was. And it was in sad shape. It's actually a testament to that box, that it made it through as many mailings as it had. The new box I made should easily make it to the end of the circuit and ensure that the car is perfect for it's presentation to Shad.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

ALL model railroads have their own charm. NONE are ever 'finished'.........Thinker T had the guts to show what his looks like in the middle of a major renovation. Thanks for participating! And thanks again to everyone else who've already taken part and those waiting to do so!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete:

RR added.

NOTE TO OTHER SIGNERS!! 


Looking at the various pictures of the car, I note that there are LOGO and signitures on the car, that are not listed in the table. I assume that these were added at someone's house or an event. It will help to have a complete list of signers when Shad gets the car. If you want to be added to the table send me your RR name,USERNAME, and TOWN and where you signed it. I'll put you on the table under the location where you signed it.


Chuck





Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y.  68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 smalltown rr pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296 30 
Nicholas Savagty Poughkeepsie, NY 882 20178 31 Pittsburgh Limestone Railway Nutz-n-Bolts Pittsburgh, Pa 328 20506 32 Deadwood & black Hills Western Jake3404 Hayward, SD 1214 21720 33 Ths Spring Creek RR Jerry Barnes Lexington, NE 280 22000 34 North Pole and Southern Thinker T Kenai, AK 2545 24545


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 18 Aug 2011 11:10 PM 
Mr. Blackburn was making a funny.... He has a model of the TV town Cicely on his pike 'cause he's fond of his Northern Exposure.... 

Use Mik's provide address... 

John 
_No, really. Cicely is to the NW of another well-known locality, "Chipmunk: " _

*







*


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Pics turned out better than I thought they would. Thanx, Randy! 

Blackburn - that truly impressive box has been launched in your direction. My take: if it were to get sorted 
promptly and catch all the right trucks going your way at the best possible time...it *might* get to 
Ciclely/Copper Center tomorrow - most likely Monday or Tuesday though. 

Thanx for the compliment Mic; for me the model railroad is mostly a wintertime deal, when things are slow 
around here...and while I got the core benchwork done for the current 'final' rebuild last time around, I didn't 
get much else. Summer...lots and lots of other projects lined up. The little bit I did do lately was because it 
was too dang wet outside to do the other stuff.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ron, 
I've been to Uelen (Russia) I can't ever see justifying a tunnel to there! 

John


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 19 Aug 2011 07:43 PM 
Ron, 
I've been to Uelen (Russia) I can't ever see justifying a tunnel to there! 

John 
*Of course not. WHO would want to go THERE ? The true destination is China and points east all the way to Western Europe. *[/i]


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW!!!! 

According to Chuck's table, the car has traveled 24,545 miles, not quite the circumference of the earth at the equator [ 24,901.55 +/- ]. Quite an achievement for a small box car. No wonder it needed new wheels. 

Congratulations.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

_The 10th Anniversary Boxcar arrived here at Cicely, AK several days ago. Since the ALCANEX model RR has not operated for nearly two months, it took several days before I had the time to attend to the layout so I could run the car. _
_Today, Saturday, Aug 27, 2011, I had a running session with a consist which included this boxcar. Pictures will, of course, follow. _

 _Because this is an old-style car, I decided to use the railroad name for the original layout: The Copper River & Northwestern Railway, even though that part of the line is now essentially abandoned until a new route to access it is built. Thus the labeling: "_*CR & NW RY Kennecott AK[/i],"[/i]** [/i]**followed by my initials,[/i]** "[/i]**RS[/i]**." [/i]*


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

_I chose the White Pass #73 AKRR consist to do the honors for this session: _
 The trip begins on the south siding of the City of Cicely early Saturday afternoon. 
[/i]


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

#73 is a brass LGB Aster that Dave Goodson converted for me to remote battery control. Additionally, Dave spent quite some time reworking the motor and electronics so that the engine would perform better since the original had some issues with pulling power: no more ! Like the other engines, this one sat idle most of the summer, but has been charged up for this special run. It performed remarkably well on the many long slopes that are integral to this layout. 
 _The special anniversary car has Kadee couplers. They worked fine with my LGB couplers that I use on this consist._


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

_As with most all of my images that I post here on MLS, these are all clickable to a larger size, typically 2250 pixels-wide: _


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

_Off goes the consist with the anniversary car in tow, just ahead of the White Pass steel caboose, heading east: _


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to see that it made it to Copper Center. I'll add it to the table and map shortly, right now we are under the rain and wind from Irene.
I'd rather have a moderate earthquake. 

We're approaching the circumference of the earth, thanks to Dr. Rivets comment.

Chuck 


I have the generator out and ready if it becomes necessary. I have a sump pump in the basement.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice to see your pics and your name back on these pages. 
I'm glad the Car motivated you to run a train! It's good for you! 

Happy Rails 

John


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

No trains for two months...place was *that* busy?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

_The White Pass consist with anniversary car in tow rounds the final bend of the East Loop (Wrangell View Loop): _


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

_Then it enters the railway to ground level through the switch on the west side of the East Loop: _


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

View 2 of switch on East Loop:[/i]


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Heading for ground level: [/i]  
As you can see, the fireweed has gone to seed--winter is not far away now ! 
[/i]  The east end of the ground wye, aka Sulphur Springs Wye, comes into view[/i] _ (above and below)_


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron:

Just rain so far and we still have power so here goes. 


Nice pictures. Sometime when I get back to Alaska I'd love to visit Copper Center. I've been up there several times, but never to your part of that magnificent state (Fairbanks, Anchorage and in between, Kenai and Kodiak). Caught some great salmon and saw some even greater bears, but that's a different story.






Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to  

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 smalltown rr pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296 30 
Nicholas Savagty Poughkeepsie, NY 882 20178 31 Pittsburgh Limestone Railway Nutz-n-Bolts Pittsburgh, Pa 328 20506 32 Deadwood & black Hills Western Jake3404 Hayward, SD 1214 21720 33 Ths Spring Creek RR Jerry Barnes Lexington, NE 280 22000 34 North Pole and Southern Thinker T Kenai, AK 2545 24545 35 Copper River & Northwestern RR Blackburn 49 Copper Center, AK 221 24766 


aka Cicely, AK 














We've only a couple of hundred miles to complete the round the world trip (in North America). Where is it going next?


Remember, please IF YOUR NAME IS ON THE CAR AND NOT ON THE TABLE LET ME KNOW WHERE YOU SIGNED IT. WE OWE IT TO SHAD FOR A COMPLETE LISTING. 


Chuck


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The consist passes the Sulphur Springs Wye below as it enters South Cantwell:[/i]   
_White Pass No. 73 moves in beside a consist headed by a set of Milwaukee Road engines . . . _ 

  pulling just past the group of old White Pass passenger cars where it will wait for another consist at Sleetmute Jct near the Sulphur Springs Wye to move out of the way. [/i]


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

No snow yet?


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 28 Aug 2011 08:48 AM 
No snow yet? 
_So far, so good. The snow line in the valley remains above 6,000 feet in most places. _
  Wrangell Range in late August 2011 from the viewpoint at the top of Simpson Hill (named after my grandfather), Copper River in foreground. Simpson Hill is 12 miles north of Copper Center. [/i]


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Before the White Pass #73 consist can proceed, AKRR #4002 has to pull out of the Sleetmute siding. Here it is reaching the south Cantwell siding area, crossing the Ed Knoebel Memorial bridge:[/i]  _Something has to give: The original plan to back AKRR 4002 into the Cantwell RR Yard does not work out, so WP #73 will have to be backed up so it can enter the south Cantwell siding. Also, the Milwaukee Road engines with their consist of White Pass coaches will have to pull forward._
 This operation is accomplished with little room to spare: [/i]  _Thus 4002 is now cleared to proceed out of the area, which in turn will enable WP #73 to continue on to Sulphur Springs. _


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

_Cleared to continue on to Sleetmute & Sulphur Springs, WP #73 crosses the steel bridge: _


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

WP#73 makes its approach into the Sleetmute yard, passing through an overgrown area (wild roses): [/i]


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

WP #73 reaches the end of the line at Sulphur Springs: This area is heavily-overgrown and required some considerable clearing of vegetation before the wye could be accessed: [/i]  The consist reaches the far-eastern end of the line which is one day to be a continuation on to Grand Forks: [/i]  Then it backs up to the western-end of the wye, also considered the formal end of the ALCANEX Railway system: [/i]  Then the train begins the trip back to Cicely, exiting the Sulphur Springs wye: [/i]  This was the area of thickest vegetation after the minimal clearing required to makes the tracks usable for this consist. The wye had not been used since late June. [/i]


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

WP #73, still with the MLS anniversary car in tow, heads through the Sleetmute siding as it begins its climb back to Cicely: Above is the Cantwell RR yard: [/i]  Sleetmute, with a siding on each side of the mainline, is designed for easy-transfer of rail cars so that the Sulphur Springs wye can be readily-accessed. [/i]  The climb begins: [/i]


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Climbing back to Cantwell, which is the mid-level on this outdoor layout: [/i]  
 
 
 Crossing the steel bridge and re-entering the South Cantwell siding area: [/i]


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Return trip: South Cantwell siding to South Cicely siding: [/i]  Approaching the switch on the East--Wrangell View Loop: [/i]  Swinging around the loop, in front of an original CR & NW 1914 line shack: [/i]  _Entering the final grade approaching Cicely from the east: _
 WP #73 has entered the South Cicely siding waiting for a large AmTrak consist to depart Cicely, so it can enter the town itself: [/i]


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

The AmTrak consist, parked on the north side of Cicely on the mainline track which continues on to Cold Pass on the way to the far-western end of the line inside the Copper Rail Depot building, is powered up and ready to depart in order to make room for WP #73: [/i]   _AmTrak clears Cicely . . ._
 _ and departs the scene, heading for Sleetmute. _


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

And thus, after a long day of travel, numerous waits and delays involving considerable shuffling of railroad rolling stock and a certain amount of vegetation clearing on the lower mainline, the MLS 10th Anniversary box car finally arrives at Cicely, Alaska: [/i]


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow! Maybe we should add a couple of miles to the tally to cover the distance of this run! 
Ya done good! 

John


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ronald! And once again, sorry it took so long to get it to you fellows up there....

Next stop is... back to Oregon, I think.

Maybe we ought to consider setting up a trip album with one pic from each stop?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John:

That's a good idea about adding some miles for the trip around Ron's beautiful layout. The problem is that my mapping software can't find Cicely, Alaska. Having watched the program, I know it is down along the coast, but I can't find it anywhere.

Chuck


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 28 Aug 2011 06:29 PM 
John:

That's a good idea about adding some miles for the trip around Ron's beautiful layout. The problem is that my mapping software can't find Cicely, Alaska. Having watched the program, I know it is down along the coast, but I can't find it anywhere.

Chuck 


You are looking in the wrong place: Not on the coast. Please refer to the link: *Where Is Cicely* ?


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful pics Ron!! Nice to hear from you again, how are things up north?

Tom H


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tom h on 28 Aug 2011 07:06 PM 
Wonderful pics Ron!! Nice to hear from you again, how are things up north?

Tom H

It was a good season while it lasted. No time or energy for the model RR this year. Too busy working on my new apartment above the bar so I can move in before winter sets in and save a bundle on winter heating costs and other utilities I will soon be able to shut off for the season. Parts of the addition show up in two of the photos above. Weather-wise, we had a normal summer, not too much rain, not too hot, only a few cold days--and those days _are _cold, believe me. 



_Today was a particularly nice day, as you can see from this photo I took from my property late this afternoon:_


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

_Weather permitting, tomorrow afternoon I will run that consist back to the bar, take off the 10th Anniversary Car and pack it for shipping to the next destination on the list. It should be back in the mail system on Tuesday or Wednesday. _


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Ahh, Ron. What beautiful pictures of your railroad. They make me homesick!! I can picture each one of them and exactly where it is in relation to the rest of the railroad. And I love that shot of the snow covered mountain!!! I have such good memories of our time together last summer - too bad I can't afford to come back up this year!!! 

I know you are going to love living in your new apartment. That is really going to be nice in the dead of winter!!!!

Best regards,
Ed


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Bump! 
Has the car left Alaska for Oregon? Did it arrive? It's been a month.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

It is here in Hillsburrito Oregon in my hands safe and sound. Got it and did not bother to let anyone know... sorry about that. I will get it out of here by the end of next week. Just wanna get a picture or two and then decide on the graffiti and get it on to the next stop.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Latest addition to the routing.

Chuck





Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 smalltown rr pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296 30 
Nicholas Savagty Poughkeepsie, NY 882 20178 31 Pittsburgh Limestone Railway Nutz-n-Bolts Pittsburgh, Pa 328 20506 32 Deadwood & black Hills Western Jake3404 Hayward, SD 1214 21720 33 Ths Spring Creek RR Jerry Barnes Lexington, NE 280 22000 34 North Pole and Southern Thinker T Kenai, AK 2545 24545 35 Copper River & Northwestern RR Blackburn 49 Copper Center, AK 221 24766 


aka Cicely, AK 
24766 36 
Therios Hillsboro, Or 1441 26207


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The MLS Tour car arrived on the Tuscarora RR shortly after lunch this afternoon. Alas, the line is temporarily shut down due to adverse weather conditions, but a special run will be scheduled as soon as the snow is cleared from the tracks and the revenue freight is caught up. Stay tuned... 

Later, 

K


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the update Kevin!! I was beginning to wonder if I missed a movement.

I have you listed as Denver, if you want any other town/city in the table let me know.

Chuck





Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 smalltown rr pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca  2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296 30 
Nicholas Savagty Poughkeepsie, NY 882 20178 31 Pittsburgh Limestone Railway Nutz-n-Bolts Pittsburgh, Pa 328 20506 32 Deadwood & black Hills Western Jake3404 Hayward, SD 1214 21720 33 Ths Spring Creek RR Jerry Barnes Lexington, NE 280 22000 34 North Pole and Southern Thinker T Kenai, AK 2545 24545 35 Copper River & Northwestern RR Blackburn 49 Copper Center, AK 221 24766 


aka Cicely, AK 
24766 36 
Therios Hillsboro, Or 1441 26207 37 Tuscarora RR East Broad Top Denver, Co 976 27183


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, can you clear coat the car to preserve the siggies while you're waiting for a break in the weather? 

There are 4 more stops left on the list, 
Rochester, Minnesota 
Sykesville, Maryland 
Hendersonville, North Carolina 
Ginter, Pennsylvania 
Also, if somebody wants to spring for a trip to Australia and/or New Zealand 

If anyone else wants to host, please let me know. As of now, I'm thinking we might be done before Christmas 

And BTW, 400 more miles and it will have travelled far enough to circle the earth.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Any update on this?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I am waiting for the traveling boxcar to emerge from limbo with some utterly unknown symbols on it.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it's decided to overwinter in the Rockies? Maybe it will even get to visit Durango and CRRM while waiting for K's garden to thaw...

While we've been waiting a stop was requested for Rio Rancho, New Mexico... so it will probably head there first since it's a short hop...whenever it resurfaces


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik is there any chance the box car could find it's way back to york for the show to let the people see what it looks like. I know we can see it in pictures but i think it would be cool to see it in front of a lot of the people that signed it. Maybe we could get a group picture of the signes with the car. Just an idea.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, we can only ask Kevin...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, That would require it to resurface... 

What do you say K?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

It can do that. I should be able to see a stretch of track long enough for me to take a photo hopefully in the next week or so. Waiting for the entire railroad to free up hasn't been as well-thought-out as I had hoped. (On the other hand, we need the moisture.) 

Let me know when York is, and where I should send it. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Kevin 

ECLSTS is the last week of March. 

I will be there for all three days, starting with the set up day. 

You can send it to me. Remember, if it goes UPS it will take FIVE work days from Denver. lI will send my shipping address off list.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys; 

A correction, if I may. It is the THIRD FULL week in March, 03/23 and 03/24 specifically. There is still another full week in March after those dates. 

Just thought you'd want to know, 
David Meashey


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Just an idea would be to say friday the 23rd around 1pm take a group photo and then again on sat repeat what we did friday that way a lot of the people that had the car on their layout could get a group picture. Even if you only get a few folks together with the car i think it would be fun. I know Kevin will not let us down hun kevin.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

So, the questions now become... 
1. Does it have time for another stop before it needs to be there? (36 days from now) 
We have stops in New Mexico, No Carolina, and Maryland that it could possibly go to 

Sadly, the way this project has been going...that's probably not a good idea. 

And 2. Who wants to take charge of it for the show?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mik 

Per my previous post, I asked Kevin to send it to me. I will be there starting with setup day. I sent him shipping info off list.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

I just thought it would be a fun thing to do but if it cannot be done then it cannot be done. What ever you think mik this was all your doing and i for one enjoyed it. Reading the stories and see the pictures and videos over the year was great. Mik what ever you think is best and no problem THANKS FOR THE WHOLE TRIP. ps hope you will be able to make to york we will be there friday.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By pete on 15 Feb 2012 07:24 AM 
I just thought it would be a fun thing to do but if it cannot be done then it cannot be done. ...



It'll get there pete... I just don't think we'll risk it going anywhere else before then. Which gives K 3-4 weeks to perform a few sun dances so maybe he can find his layout.



Also, if somebody wants to arrange for a handoff of the car AT the show, that would be great, too.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mik 

I think you should start charging "per diem" after about two weeks at each stop. According to the posts K has been sitting on the car since October 29. Let me know who is supposed to get the car at ECLSTS and I will pass it on to them. 
I will be at the live steam track most of the time.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, in K's defense, it was actually really bad timing getting to him... delays upriver caused it to arrive in the high Rockies just as the snows moved in... and stayed. 

It would be super cool if it could make a side trip to the Denver's Union Station, CRRM, Georgetown, or the D&S before it left Colorado, but unless somebody was already planning to go, it would be just an extra expense for Kevin (and with today's gas prices, that's entirely too much to ask!) 

And on that note - seriously, is anybody going home from the ECLSTS via Horseshoe Curve, Strasburg or Independence Hall and wants to take the car for a photo op??


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I can probably do the CRRM and Union Station. Georgetown may be a possibility if I get out that far. The Durango & Silverton? That'll be a bit of a stretch, but if someone wants to pay for gas and a train ticket for me, I'll put in for the time off... 

Jim, I talk to the weathermen every day at work, but they keep telling me the same thing... They can only predict it, they can't control it.  The snow should subside between now and mid-March (though we're getting a bit more today), so I'll take some pictures and send the car on its way to you in plenty of time. 

Later, 

K


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

All, 
This summer (the end of June) the NMRA is going to be in Grand Rapids, MI. I and several other large scalers in the area are hosting along with the local NMRA group this summer the sites to visit for the national event. I would suggest that we send the car back to Grand Rapids late in June and show this off. Thoughts, ideas?


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik since i started this whole york thing who ever gets the car for the show i will give them $20.00 to pay for shipping the car to it's next stop


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rreiffer on 15 Feb 2012 09:58 AM 
All, 
This summer (the end of June) the NMRA is going to be in Grand Rapids, MI. I and several other large scalers in the area are hosting along with the local NMRA group this summer the sites to visit for the national event. I would suggest that we send the car back to Grand Rapids late in June and show this off. Thoughts, ideas? Backchannel me an address to send it to, and the date you'd need it by. I'll flag it in memo, and try to convince whoever has it by then to get it to you on time... best I can do.

I keep coming back to Robert Burns little ode "To a Mouse", every time this thing "Gang aft agley", for weeks or months
Wee, sleekit, cowran, tim'rous beastie, 
O, what a panic's in thy breastie! 
Thou need na start awa sae hasty, 
Wi' bickering brattle! 
I wad be laith to rin an' chase thee, 
Wi' murd'ring pattle! 
I'm truly sorry Man's dominion 
Has broken Nature's social union, 
An' justifies that ill opinion, 
Which makes thee startle, 
At me, thy poor, earth-born companion, 
An' fellow-mortal! 
I doubt na, whyles, but thou may thieve; 
What then? poor beastie, thou maun live! 
A daimen-icker in a thrave 'S a sma' request: 
I'll get a blessin wi' the lave, 
An' never miss't! 
Thy wee-bit housie, too, in ruin! 
It's silly wa's the win's are strewin! 
An' naething, now, to big a new ane, 
O' foggage green! 
An' bleak December's winds ensuin, 
Baith snell an' keen! 
Thou saw the fields laid bare an' wast, 
An' weary Winter comin fast, 
An' cozie here, beneath the blast, 
Thou thought to dwell, 
Till crash! the cruel coulter past 
Out thro' thy cell. 
That wee-bit heap o' leaves an' stibble, 
Has cost thee monie a weary nibble! 
Now thou's turn'd out, for a' thy trouble, 
But house or hald. 
To thole the Winter's sleety dribble, 
An' cranreuch cauld! 
But Mousie, thou are no thy-lane, 
In proving foresight may be vain: 
The best laid schemes o' Mice an' Men, 
Gang aft agley, 
An' lea'e us nought but grief an' pain, 
For promis'd joy! 
Still, thou art blest, compar'd wi' me! 
The present only toucheth thee: 
But Och! I backward cast my e'e, 
On prospects drear! 
An' forward, tho' I canna see, 
I guess an' fear!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok it 's two weeks till york does anyone know if the anniversary car is going to be at the york show and who will have it. Hope it will make it but if it does not oh well.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete 

Kevin Strong is supposed to ship the car to me this week. If I have it by Thursday before the show, it will be at York on Friday morning. I am usually at the live steam track, but will probably put it across the aisle at Clem's Fn3 track. I think we should take it around and get photos of it on all the layouts [if possible]. Mik has yet to send me a message telling me who gets it after the show. HELLO..Mik. Awaiting guidance.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I know I'm on the list to receive the car eventually. Maybe I could pick it up from Jim at the ECLSTS and bring it to my layout for pictures.

Doc


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Is it possible for me to get on the list now that I have a layout ???

Rocky


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

We've got a week of 60 - 70-degree temps this week, which will allow me to get the railroad cleaned up enough to take some decent shots and to get over to the museum for a shot of it out there. The car--all things going according to plan--should be at Jim's in time for him to bring it to York. 

Later, 

K


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The crews worked overtime to clear the tracks from Neelyton to Blacklog, and EBT #1 was able to bring MLSX2010 for a tour of the line. Alas, accommodations for the VIPs were a bit, well, let's just call them "less than ideal." The line from Blacklog to Orbisonia is still snowed (iced) over, so we couldn't avail ourselves of proper VIP accommodations in the form of real passenger equipment. A spare Tuscarora Valley market car would have to suffice for the day's special. It did, at least, have windows. 

Crossing Three Lick Creek, westbound to Neelyton 









Past Shade Creek bridge, just east of Blacklog 









Temporary "end of the line" at Blacklog. Crews hope to have the line from here to Orbisonia free from the ice within a week or so, so regularly scheduled operations can resume. 









The TRR's logo added to the side of MLSX2010 









From here, the car will be transported to Virginia where it can continue its journey. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, I think the photos were worth waiting for... 
Rocky, and any others wanting on the list, just send me your addys backchannel, and I'll try to get as many as I can before it disappears again. 

Sometimes I think it just slides into another dimension for a while like odd socks in the dryer.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim did you get the anniversary car. If you have the car do you think around noon or 1 o clock friday would be a good time to take a group picture with the car and then again on saturday.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete 

I have the car. It will be at York on Thursday. We can meet at the Warrior Run track around 1 PM on Friday and 10:30AM on Saturday. I suggest earlier on Saturday because a lot of folks will be gone by Noon. I have a commitment at 11AM on Saturday to hook up with a friend who just rotated back from Afghanistan about two weeks ago. He is driving up from Camp Lejeune on Friday afternoon. 

Mik 

I am giving the car to Doc Watson to take to Hendersonville NC. He will send it to whomever is next on the list. 

Regards


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim saturday sounds good for us we will drive over to york friday morning and get there around 8am. it's a five and a half hour drive from canton ohio. We will look around the show and spend some money. We will be sure to look you up before noon. Pete&karen digiacomo. see you friday and have a safe trip.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The car is on the move again. Here is the map and table through York to Hendersonville, NC where it is going next.

If any of you sign or add anything at York, let me know and I'll add you to the table between Dr. and Doc.

I hope everyone has a fine time at York!!. 

















Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y.  68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 smalltown rr pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296 30 
Nicholas Savagty Poughkeepsie, NY 882 20178 31 Pittsburgh Limestone Railway Nutz-n-Bolts Pittsburgh, Pa 328 20506 32 Deadwood & black Hills Western Jake3404 Hayward, SD 1214 21720 33 Ths Spring Creek RR Jerry Barnes Lexington, NE 280 22000 34 North Pole and Southern Thinker T Kenai, AK 2545 24545 35 Copper River & Northwestern RR Blackburn 49 Copper Center, AK 221 24766 


aka Cicely, AK 
24766 36 
Therios Hillsboro, Or 1441 26207 37 Tuscarora RR East Broad Top Denver, Co 976 27183 38 via IE&W Dr. Rivet York, PA 1495 28678 39 Corolla & Duck RR(?) Docwatsonva Hendersonville, NC 449 29127 


Chuck


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Went to the ECLSTS last week and saw the car. Last time I saw it, it had 2 signatures- Mik's and Mine. That was 29000 miles ago! WOW!!! It was really cool to see it again after all those miles and signatures. It was also a great time to meet some other MLSers- Doc Watson and Jack Thompson (Big65Dude) at their layout. 


-Kevin.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

It was a pleasure meeting you at York Kevin. Here are 2 pictures I took at the show.

The first one was taken on the WV&M GRRS. They set up a large display every year. This year it appeared to be even bigger.











The next one was taken while running on the Warrior Run 1:20 layout owned by Clem. This is also the haunt of MLS'er Jack Thompson.










I'll be taking a few pictures on my Corolla & South Shores RR this weekend and then it's on to the next stop.

Doc


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Well i'am glad to see a picture of the car at the show. I tried for over an hour to locate the car with no luck.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, after a little ground cover trimming, the anniversary tour car finally had the opportunity to ride on the Corolla and South Shores RR in Western North Carolina. It was a great, sunny day in the mountains.

Here's a shot of the small consist crossing the trestle just before reaching Bent Pine.











Here's another shot of the trestle crossing approaching Bent Pine.











The train with car in tow leaving Bent Pine.












The train exiting the southern tunnel.










It was a pleasure to host the anniversary car visit. Enjoy the pictues.

Doc


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Whoops!

I forgot to post a photo of my RR's logo on the car.











Doc


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc:

Nice pictures. Thanks for posting them.

Looking at the picture of the train coming out of the Southern Tunnel, it seems as if you have a problem with your track laying crew. Maybe you need to fire them and get a new crew. The track in the foreground is suffering a major alignment problem.

Cheers,

Chuck

PS Where is it off to next? I like to keep the table and map up to date.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck,

The trackwork in the area to the left of the tunnel is unfinished. It will be an industrial siding with a brewery as the main industry. I expect it will be completed this spring.

The car should have been delivered today to Steve Gugel in Sykesville, MD.

Doc


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc:

Thanks for the update. Are you planning for a working brewery?

Chuck


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Mik, is there a planned stop here on the Rocky road in Tallapoosa GA ??? 
I see it will be across the state line in AL, a quick hop and stop here would be good, then I will send it on it's way. 

Rocky


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky, you are next. 

As for anybody else who wants to jump in, give me a holler. The list is dwindling down to the last few names.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Kool Mik








Oh, I guess I'd better get the layout cleaned up in a few spots for pictures








If you can hold off on the arrival date until next weekend, it'd help with a speedy in and out stop over here because I will be down in FL Tue. -Thur. to finish off the condo ( I hope, if I can still walk







) I will get to work here tomorrow on a few areas for shooting and get and go thru my decal box for my trademark signature









Thanks









Rocky


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

The car arrived here last week and began its whirl wind tour of Carroll County, Maryland soon after. First stop was at the Garden Metal Models' layout. Here it can be seen on its way on the high bridge over Lake Lisa (named after my wife).










Here's another view:










Then it showed up at The Moose Caboose's proprietor's Glen Stegmillers' beautiful layout:




















Next it was off to Wally Allen's B & O layout:



















And last but not least the car with GMM logo decaled on. Now it's off to GN Rocky's. I apologize if the photos don't show up, I read all I could about it on this site, but still can find no clear, concise, instructions on non-gold membership posting. They do not show up when I "preview" this post. They are uploaded in a publicly accessible location, so if the text shows up you'll have to copy and paste the text links above. I give up at this point, I can't believe how difficult it seems to be and it's not my first time on the internet either.


Regards,
Steve Gugel


----------



## Steven Gugel (Jan 9, 2008)

OK, in my frustration, the last pic didn't make it, so let's try again...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steven Gugel on 12 Apr 2012 06:26 AM 
OK, in my frustration, the last pic didn't make it, so let's try again...











Signed by most of guys on this side of the car at Marty's 2010 Battery Powered Steam-up.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Glad to see it is on it's way to Rocky's. Rocky let me know when you get it and what town you're in so I can add it to the table.

Chuck 















Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 smalltown rr pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296 30 
Nicholas Savagty Poughkeepsie, NY 882 20178  31 Pittsburgh Limestone Railway Nutz-n-Bolts Pittsburgh, Pa 328 20506 32 Deadwood & black Hills Western Jake3404 Hayward, SD 1214 21720 33 Ths Spring Creek RR Jerry Barnes Lexington, NE 280 22000 34 North Pole and Southern Thinker T Kenai, AK 2545 24545 35 Copper River & Northwestern RR Blackburn 49 Copper Center, AK 221 24766 


aka Cicely, AK 
24766 36 
Therios Hillsboro, Or 1441 26207 37 Tuscarora RR East Broad Top Denver, Co 976 27183 38 via IE&W Dr. Rivet York, PA 1495 28678 39 Corolla & South Shores RR Docwatsonva Hendersonville, NC 449 29127 40 Garden Metal Models Steven Gugel Sykesville, Md 412 29539 
Moose Caboose Glen Stegmiller 

29539 

Wally Allen 

29539


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Well Finally I got enough done to get this posting ready








The MLS tour car has been here for the last couple weeks waiting for my mark and to tour my RR. So finally last night, it made the rounds... 

First off, here the car sits after being "branded" for it journey thru here.










Nothing fancy, but it'll work just fine.











I left my mark upon the door.











So the transfer got running last night just after midnight and the car began it's jouney around the layout.





















Crossing the N.P. diamonds heading West










Around by Rocky Mountain.




























So now it's off to Jason Gallaway's RR after I get it boxed up and off in today's mail








It will continue on it's way to other MLS roads. It was fun to see it come here, but I feel bad it layed over so long to tour my road








Thanks again for letting it stop over here !!!

Rocky 
Oh yeah, had to put this in...
The grand daughter is now putting some of her workers in charge of brakeman - brakeperson service...


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

GN Rocky, 

Can you send a picture of the other side? Thanks


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Rich, 
I will shoot the other side right before I pack it up to go to Jason's. Then I'll post it later today or tonight









Rocky


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Rocky:

If you can tell me your town, I'll add your stop to the table and map.

Chuck


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Chunk, 
My town's name is Tallapoosa GA, but use "Possum Snout" GA because that was the former name of the town around the turn of the century









Rocky


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Rocky!!

Really like your pictures of the car.

Chuck 






Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 smalltown rr pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296 30 
Nicholas Savagty Poughkeepsie, NY 882 20178 31 Pittsburgh Limestone Railway Nutz-n-Bolts Pittsburgh, Pa 328 20506 32 Deadwood & black Hills Western Jake3404 Hayward, SD 1214 21720 33 Ths Spring Creek RR Jerry Barnes Lexington, NE 280 22000 34 North Pole and Southern Thinker T Kenai, AK 2545 24545 35 Copper River & Northwestern RR Blackburn 49 Copper Center, AK 221 24766 


aka Cicely, AK 
24766 36 
Therios Hillsboro, Or 1441 26207 37 Tuscarora RR East Broad Top Denver, Co 976 27183 38 via IE&W Dr. Rivet York, PA 1495 28678 39 Corolla & South Shores RR Docwatsonva Hendersonville, NC 449 29127 40 Garden Metal Models Steven Gugel Sykesville, Md 412 29539 
Moose Caboose Glen Stegmiller 

29539 

Wally Allen 

29539 41 Great Northern Railway S.Div. GN_Rocky Possum Snout, GA 604 30143 


(aka Tallapoosa, GA)


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

30143 miles = 732432 scale miles in 1/24... or roughly to the 1/24 moon and back....


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, the car is on it's way again heading towards the Freedom Central RR. 

Rich, here's the veiw of the other side of the car ...



















I did take a few minutes to replace the broken brake wheel and secure it on the bottom of the car body.










So it's good-to-go. Look forward to seeing Jason's posting as it continues onwards ...

Rocky


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the car lost? I haven't seen any posts since May 4th.

Chuck


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Chuck, Sorry about not posting it's just that I need to have the time to download all of the pictures from my wifes camera. I will try to get that done in the next day or so.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Here it is on my railroad, the Twin Lakes and Lazy Frog RR in Kalamazoo, MI. Robb got it from Rich and brought it down to my railroad before giving it back to Rich. I didn't know Robb was bringing it or I would have set up something better for it. This was my only shot of it without leaves and other junk in the background.
Bob


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich and Bob:

Thanks for the update.

Rich:

Let me know your town and the name of your railroad and I'll add your stop to the table and map. You can post your pictures any time.

Chuck


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Chuck, just duplicate number 8 (this was the second time here. This was so we could say we hit the NMRA's 2012 convention).


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Rich:

Sorry about that, I don't usually check for repeats.

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Latest travel.

Chuck














Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 smalltown rr pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296 30 
Nicholas Savagty Poughkeepsie, NY 882 20178 31 Pittsburgh Limestone Railway Nutz-n-Bolts Pittsburgh, Pa 328 20506 32 Deadwood & black Hills Western Jake3404 Hayward, SD 1214 21720 33 Ths Spring Creek RR Jerry Barnes Lexington, NE 280 22000 34 North Pole and Southern Thinker T Kenai, AK 2545 24545 35 Copper River & Northwestern RR Blackburn 49 Copper Center, AK 221 24766 


aka Cicely, AK 
24766 36 
Therios Hillsboro, Or 1441 26207 37 Tuscarora RR East Broad Top Denver, Co 976 27183 38 via IE&W Dr. Rivet York, PA 1495 28678 39 Corolla & South Shores RR Docwatsonva Hendersonville, NC 449 29127 40 Garden Metal Models Steven Gugel Sykesville, Md 412 29539 
Moose Caboose Glen Stegmiller 

29539 

Wally Allen 

29539 41 Great Northern Railway S.Div. GN_Rocky Possum Snout, GA 604 30143 


(aka Tallapoosa, GA) 

42 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 638 30781 43 Twin Lakes and Lazy Frog RR Bob in Kalamazoo Kalamazoo, Mi. 48 30829


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

I currently have the car. I am in Jenison MI, 49428. 
I too have some photos that I have to get put up.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys:

If you have the car let us know where it is, pictures can come later.

Just help us track the car.

It would help me if you say you received it, rather when you send it. Better, the sender says where it went.

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Latest movement to Jenison, Mi.

Chuck














Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 smalltown rr pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
 cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296 30 
Nicholas Savagty Poughkeepsie, NY 882 20178 31 Pittsburgh Limestone Railway Nutz-n-Bolts Pittsburgh, Pa 328 20506 32 Deadwood & black Hills Western Jake3404 Hayward, SD 1214 21720 33 Ths Spring Creek RR Jerry Barnes Lexington, NE 280 22000 34 North Pole and Southern Thinker T Kenai, AK 2545 24545 35 Copper River & Northwestern RR Blackburn 49 Copper Center, AK 221 24766 


aka Cicely, AK 
24766 36 
Therios Hillsboro, Or 1441 26207 37 Tuscarora RR East Broad Top Denver, Co 976 27183 38 via IE&W Dr. Rivet York, PA 1495 28678 39 Corolla & South Shores RR Docwatsonva Hendersonville, NC 449 29127 40 Garden Metal Models Steven Gugel Sykesville, Md 412 29539 
Moose Caboose Glen Stegmiller 

29539 

Wally Allen 

29539 41 Great Northern Railway S.Div. GN_Rocky Possum Snout, GA 604 30143 


(aka Tallapoosa, GA) 

42 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 638 30781 43 Twin Lakes and Lazy Frog RR Bob in Kalamazoo Kalamazoo, Mi. 48 30829 44 Pine Ridge Lumber Company Steamlogger Jenison, Mi 45 30874


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Minor change to your list - After it left Rocky's it went to Jason Galloway's Freedom Central in Ginter, PA. 

It's next stop should be final delivery to Shad's.... unless somebody wants to spring for postage to New Zealand.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Mik, 
It was fun to be part of this. 

John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason's stop has been added to the table. 

NOTE TO ALL: IF YOU SIGNED OR ADDED DECORATION TO THE CAR AT ONE OF THE STOPS AND YOUR NAME IS NOT ON THE TABLE, LET ME KNOW WHERE YOU WERE AND I'LL ADD YOU AT THE APPROPRIATE STOP.

I THINK THAT THERE WERE SOME NAMES ADDED AT THE FAIRPLEX STOP THAT AREN'T ON THE TABLE. THERE ALSO MAY HAVE BEEN SOME NAMES ADDED AT MARTY'S.

It has been very enjoyable being part of this cars trip around the country. Thank you very much Mik for starting the project!!!

When the car makes it to Shad. That will be the final map and table.

Chuck











Map 


Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 smalltown rr pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296 30 
Nicholas Savagty Poughkeepsie, NY 882 20178 31 Pittsburgh Limestone Railway Nutz-n-Bolts Pittsburgh, Pa 328 20506 32 Deadwood & black Hills Western Jake3404 Hayward, SD 1214 21720 33 Ths Spring Creek RR Jerry Barnes Lexington, NE 280 22000 34 North Pole and Southern Thinker T Kenai, AK 2545 24545 35 Copper River & Northwestern RR Blackburn 49 Copper Center, AK 221 24766 


aka Cicely, AK 
24766 36 
Therios Hillsboro, Or 1441 26207 37 Tuscarora RR East Broad Top Denver, Co 976 27183 38 via IE&W Dr. Rivet York, PA 1495 28678 39 Corolla & South Shores RR Docwatsonva Hendersonville, NC 449 29127 40 Garden Metal Models Steven Gugel Sykesville, Md 412 29539 
Moose Caboose Glen Stegmiller 

29539 

Wally Allen 

29539 41 Great Northern Railway S.Div. GN_Rocky Possum Snout, GA 604 30143 


(aka Tallapoosa, GA) 

45 Freedom Central Jason Galloway Ginter Pa 616 30759 42 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 410 31169 43 Twin Lakes and Lazy Frog RR Bob in Kalamazoo Kalamazoo, Mi. 48 31217 44 Pine Ridge Lumber Company Steamlogger Jenison, Mi 45 31262


----------



## wigginsn (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, the New Zealand stopover would be nice - but it'd have to be a photo from where the new layout is gonna be.. Sadly, Tuahiwi Valley Lumber has become a doggie run.  

Cheers 
Neil


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik thanks for getting this whole thing started and chuck for the record keeping of it,s travel. What becomes of the car now?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete:

I think that the end of the line will be a trip to Shad in Utah. Mik said that it is now at it's last stop before going to Shad, unless someone was willing to spring for a trip to New Zealand.

Chuck


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

It's probably tired of traveling by now anyway.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Where is the car? The last post was back in August. Does Shad have it, or is it still in Michigan?

Curious minds want to know, at least mine. I'd like to close out the table.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Mik's MIA too!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 22 Jan 2013 09:09 AM 
Mik's MIA too! John,

He pretty much lives on LSC now. He started a modeling "Challenge" a couple of months over there.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sad to see them go, seems to be a smaller clique of the same posters 'over there'... 

Too bad this forum can't be fixed, it's really squirrelly today, after 'submitting' to another thread, 
I was redirected and opened the general Forums page listing the different headings... and it didn't look like my submission made it.... 

John


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Last year i tried to get some of the mls folks together and get a picture of the car with the mls folks. It never happened so maybe it could happen this year. Hey mik what do you think.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

MIK refuses to wade through dozens of posts from 2 years ago to see what's going on here today. Then there are all the times when the board won't even LOAD. It's been like this for MONTHS, now. Until it's fixed, I'm simply not going to waste my time. If the owner doesn't think the forum is high enough of a priority to fix it (or hire someone else to do so), if the moderators and subscribers don't think it's a high enough priority make sure it's being done in a timely manner, then why should I bother to continue posting? 

The anniversary car SHOULD have been at Shad's place months ago. If it isn't then somebody needs you go to Michigan and pick it up. I donated the car, I painted the car. I spent two years and a couple hundred hours on this deal. while MOST of the long term, big cheese, posters here couldn't even be BOTHERED to host it for a DAY. WHAT do you think that tells me? 

As for the New Year's scratchbuild challenge "over there" - they PARTICIPATE, they HELP ME by coming up with PRIZES, several of them even emailed me to ask if I could set it up again...... Over here? (crickets chirping) WHEN was the last "masterclass"? or even a mini-class? 

I'm simply NOT going to twist you people's arms trying to get you to do something to help generate more interest in YOUR board. If y'all won't lift a finger to keep it from dying, why should I keep trying? 

Mik is TIRED. It's somebody else's turn.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Amen on the way this website is being kept up MIK


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't blame you either...


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Addendum: Chuck did a fantastic job following the car. Those who participated did their share, too. Thank you! 

This project was intended to help bring folks together, and thank Shad for a good job (past tense). 

But without the board being "user friendly", it's, sadly, pretty much been all undone.


Enjoy the car Shad.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok i understand you are not happy with the web site , no problem but will you be getting the car in the end and if you do and if you go to york this march would you be interested in bringing the car and getting a picture of the car and mls folks with the car. Also i would like to get a chance to meet you in person. Pete digiacomo.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Since I have not heard anything to the contrary, I am assuming that Mik's car is in Utah resting after it's long journey. By my guess the magic number is:


32607 miles[/b]

with 45 stops.

Here is the final map and table. It has been fun trying to follow the car around the country!!!











Map 


Distance from Cumulative Stop Railroad Username Location Previous Stop Distance 1 Allegheny Valley MIK Slippery Rock, Pa. 0 0 2 Iron Island RR Dieseldude Buffalo, N. Y. 144 144 3 Clear Lake Lumber Co. Chuck N Herndon, Va. 280 424 4 Jackson and Burke Bruce Chandler Burke, Va. 17 441 5 IE&W Dr. Rivet Purcellville, Va. 54 495 6 Silo Falls Ron Brown Newark, Valley,N. Y. 228 723 return to 

Herndon, Va. 228 951 7 BibleGrove RR BibleGrove RR Jonesboro, Il. 654 1605 8 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 408 2013 9 North Table Creek GRR NTCGRR Nebraska City, Ne 540 2553 10 
UP9018 Marysville, Ks 72 2625 11 
wchasr Allegany, NY 960 3585 12 Moose Valley RR leftyfretguy North Tonawanda, N. Y. 68 3653 13 
Greg Elmassian Carlsbad, Ca 2183 5836 14 Fairplex 
Pomona, Ca 66 5902 15 D&P Mt. Railroad curlyp Paso Robles, Ca 199 6101 16 Camarillo Pacific Trainwreckfilms Menlo Park, Ca 151 6252 17 White Deer RR White Deer RR Vancouver, Wa 566 6818 18 Worthington and Randolph RR nkelsey Canby, Or 25 6843 19 smalltown rr pete Canton, Oh 2085 8928 20 North Kingston and Foster RR dtetreault Kingston, RI 516 9444 21 Subumbra Garden Railway Bill C. Bridgeton, NJ 243 9687 22 
cabforward Granite Bay, Ca 2438 12125 23 Vintage Rose RR livesteam53 Las Vegas, Nv 375 12500 24 

Diamondhead, Ms 1538 14038 return to 

Granite Bay, Ca 1890 15928 25 
vsmith Pasadena, Ca 376 16304 26 Vail and Totalwreck RR totalwrecker Vail, Az 431 16735 27 
KCHahn Longmont, Co 642 17377 28 
TJH Orlando, Fl 1566 18943 29 K&K the road to nowhere Flats Smiths Station, Al 353 19296 30 
Nicholas Savagty Poughkeepsie, NY 882 20178 31 Pittsburgh Limestone Railway Nutz-n-Bolts Pittsburgh, Pa 328 20506 32 Deadwood & black Hills Western Jake3404 Hayward, SD 1214 21720 33 Ths Spring Creek RR Jerry Barnes Lexington, NE 280 22000 34 North Pole and Southern Thinker T Kenai, AK 2545 24545 35 Copper River & Northwestern RR Blackburn 49 Copper Center, AK 221 24766 


aka Cicely, AK 
24766 36 
Therios Hillsboro, Or 1441 26207 37 Tuscarora RR East Broad Top Denver, Co 976 27183 38 via IE&W Dr. Rivet York, PA 1495 28678 39 Corolla & South Shores RR Docwatsonva Hendersonville, NC 449 29127 40 Garden Metal Models Steven Gugel Sykesville, Md 412 29539 
Moose Caboose Glen Stegmiller 

29539 

Wally Allen 

29539 41 Great Northern Railway S.Div. GN_Rocky Possum Snout, GA 604 30143 


(aka Tallapoosa, GA) 

45  Freedom Central Jason Galloway Ginter Pa 616 30759 42 C&RR MT. LINE RReiffer Grandville, Mi. 410 31169 43 Twin Lakes and Lazy Frog RR Bob in Kalamazoo Kalamazoo, Mi. 48 31217 44 Pine Ridge Lumber Company Steamlogger Jenison, Mi 45 31262 45 
ShadsTrains Salt Lake City, UT 1345 32607 

As always if your name is on the car and you aren't listed on the table, let me know where you signed it[/b]. I know that I can see some names on pictures of the car that I can't read, some of you are missing.

Chuck

PS I am running out of space in my alotted memory here on MLS, so unless I hear strong objections I am going to delete most of the maps. I will probably keep every fifth for a while longer. Keeping a fifth doesn't sound like to bad an idea. CHEERS TO ALL!!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Can someone *CONFIRM* if Shad ever got the car? 

If so, then we can close down this thread, if not, then someone needs to make a trip to the post office.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, Shad could do that.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you!!


I stopped by the post office the other day to check the box. I haven' been going very often lately as I don't get a ton of checks these days, most people send membership fees through paypal. I was surprised to find a package slip in there. I went up to the counter and got the package. I thought that it was maybe something that I had ordered a few weeks ago that hadn't arrived yet. To my surprise it was the MLS Anniversary car.. It's beautiful guys.. Thank you Mik for setting this up and seeing it through. The car will find it's way in the next month or so onto a shelf in my office in my new home.

I really do appreciate you guys and everything you've done.

Shad


----------



## Jethro J. (Apr 4, 2012)

AWWWWWWWWW, Dont you feell special.


J.


N. Dadda's money


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Good to hear it reached the end of the line safely.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad: GLAD IT MADE IT. It was fun keeping track of its travels. Enjoy!!! Chuck


----------

